# Irrational annoyances...



## splash30 (17 January 2021)

What are your irrational annoyances? They have no real impact but just get your goat...
Mine is mud on stable rugs, cant stand it and it has to be removed.
Another one is knots on haynets not pulled to the rings so making it difficult to get undone.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 January 2021)

People who ask me for advice,  give the impression they might agree, then do something completely different, bordering  (Imho) on ridiculous or even dangerous.
Just.dont.ask.again.please...

OP, how the heck do you get mud on a stable rug?


----------



## luckyoldme (17 January 2021)

Mine is driving related.
When I'm in the truck and I'm sat behind a car. I pull out to overtake and the driver realise s there's a truck overtaking them and puts the foot down .


----------



## View (17 January 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			Mine is driving related.
When I'm in the truck and I'm sat behind a car. I pull out to overtake and the driver realise s there's a truck overtaking them and puts the foot down .
		
Click to expand...

Oh this one - usually an Eddie Stobart driver realising he’s about to be overtaken by a woman driving a bus


----------



## Archangel (17 January 2021)

People.
People annoy me.


----------



## Gloi (17 January 2021)

Archangel said:



			People.
People annoy me.
		
Click to expand...

That's not irrational.


----------



## cblover (17 January 2021)

I’m totally with you with the haynet knots. Plus those who don’t cut bale string at the knot.....annoying! Lol

Have you noticed....people who don’t drive slam car doors! Pet hate of mine.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (17 January 2021)

People leaving rubbish in my car. ...ok it's got hay, bit of mud in it on it.....etc but it does not have your twix wrapper in it!


----------



## Winters100 (17 January 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			People who ask me for advice,  give the impression they might agree, then do something completely different, bordering  (Imho) on ridiculous or even dangerous.
Just.dont.ask.again.please...

OP, how the heck do you get mud on a stable rug?
		
Click to expand...

This exactly. Plus people who ask for my opinion, for example 'is my horse overweight?' and then when I give my opinion telling me every reason why I am incorrect and their horse is fine - just makes me want to say 'then why did you ask?'


----------



## splash30 (17 January 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			People who ask me for advice,  give the impression they might agree, then do something completely different, bordering  (Imho) on ridiculous or even dangerous.
Just.dont.ask.again.please...

OP, how the heck do you get mud on a stable rug?
		
Click to expand...

I have mine on livery and when they are turning out, and changing rugs the grooms muddy feet can catch the rugs, drives me insane but totally irrational 🙈


----------



## windand rain (17 January 2021)

wrapping up lead ropes drives me nuts, Haynets not pulled to the loops so the join isnt against the hay and the seemingly impossible task of moving the strip grazing without bending the end posts to 90 degrees why oh why can no one else move the end of the fence


----------



## chaps89 (17 January 2021)

cblover said:



			I’m totally with you with the haynet knots. Plus those who don’t cut bale string at the knot.....annoying! Lol

Have you noticed....people who don’t drive slam car doors! Pet hate of mine.
		
Click to expand...

But you can't always find the knot to cut next to it  it was @The Fuzzy Furry who taught me this but I can never find the damn knots and now I know that's a sensible thing to do, it really annoys me! #firstworldproblem


----------



## silv (17 January 2021)

People referring to their horses as their "Babies"


----------



## doodle (17 January 2021)

Read that wrong


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (17 January 2021)

Omg I thought the thing with haynets and knots was just me!!!!!!

Mine is my sharer taking my saddle pad off my saddle and using her own (which is absolutely fine) but then not reattaching mine when she’s done. So every. Single. Time. I have to reattach it. I was always taught to leave something as I found it so I just find it so irritating!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 January 2021)

chaps89 said:



			But you can't always find the knot to cut next to it  it was @The Fuzzy Furry who taught me this but I can never find the damn knots and now I know that's a sensible thing to do, it really annoys me! #firstworldproblem
		
Click to expand...

Sorry! 🤪😊😂
Just wriggle your fingers along..... I have been known to cut 2 or 3 bales at same time when wearing my head torch  😉


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 January 2021)

splash30 said:



			What are your irrational annoyances? They have no real impact but just get your goat...
Mine is mud on stable rugs, cant stand it and it has to be removed.
Another one is knots on haynets not pulled to the rings so making it difficult to get undone.
		
Click to expand...

Haynets do annoy me if not tied correctly, turnout rugs put on the stable rug rack is annoying as well it makes them dirty. So yes agree with both of those.

Dirty feed and water buckets make me cringe, horses with eye bogies I hate to see them with goey crusty eyes it must feel horrible.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (17 January 2021)

Cheek/head pieces curling up and distancing themselves from their keepers, dirty buckets dipped into the clean water tank, "fur babies"......


----------



## SpeedyPony (17 January 2021)

Water creeping under collar and cuffs of waterproofs. Somehow more miserable than being wet all over.
Blunt penknives.


----------



## Esmae (17 January 2021)

Stuff not being in it's rightful place so that when you need it you need to go searching. Don't put it down, put it away!


----------



## BBP (17 January 2021)

The wheelbarrow or poo pickers being left with muck in them. This wouldn’t be wildly irrational except usually it is me that has left it that way (only two of us up there), so I get irrationally annoyed at something I did myself.


----------



## doodle (17 January 2021)

BBP said:



			The wheelbarrow or poo pickers being left with muck in them. This wouldn’t be wildly irrational except usually it is me that has left it that way (only two of us up there), so I get irrationally annoyed at something I did myself.
		
Click to expand...

Old boss used to drive me nuts. She would see a horse poo while tied up, get the poo picker and pick up the poo. But instead of walking the couple of meters to Chuck it on muck heap she would then just put it to the side so I could empty it!


----------



## windand rain (17 January 2021)

Not poo picking the school after use. Going to competition centres that dont empty poo skips used for cleaning the school. Nothing more annoying than overflowing poo skips dumped at the gate. If you want me to poo pick your school leave a wheelbarrow so I can go to the heap if it is nearly full


----------



## FFAQ (17 January 2021)

Ha ha i'm having a really grumpy day today so.... 
The haynet thing 😑
People not doing anything about their obviously uncomfortable horse (getting a vet for a REALLY persistent cough or at least altering the management to see if it'll make a difference) 
Not putting stuff back where you found it 
People who bulldoze with their opinion
Bitching (says me while having a good old moan)


----------



## Amun (17 January 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			Mine is driving related.
When I'm in the truck and I'm sat behind a car. I pull out to overtake and the driver realise s there's a truck overtaking them and puts the foot down .
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear not just a truck problem! So many people are doing this 🤬 I don't know if the reasoning behind is that they suddenly realize they are really slow and should speed up but I hate this. Very annoying and dangerous.


----------



## luckyoldme (18 January 2021)

Amun said:



			Oh dear not just a truck problem! So many people are doing this 🤬 I don't know if the reasoning behind is that they suddenly realize they are really slow and should speed up but I hate this. Very annoying and dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

There's certainly a lot of web browsing going on..I have a good view from up.here!
I don't think a lot of car drivers realise that we are restricted to 56 ( within a certain tolerance ) and we can get trapped by a car which could easily speed up.or slow down.
Just one of a long list of driving annoyances. I find folk are equally annoying with supermarket trollies!


----------



## Elno (18 January 2021)

People not picking up after their horses. Your horse pissed all over the floor while in cross ties? Pour some shavings on it, and pick it up instead of leaving it on the floor to dry into a stinking mess! 😵

People giving unsolicited advice. Horse people are especially good at this. 

Horses with unfitting/ wrongly attached tack because the owner doesn't realise/ doesn't care how it's suppose to sit. For instance drop nosebands behind and under the bit, bits upside down, etc... 

And finally my all time favourite thing to annoy the living daylights out of me:
Mixing brown and black leather, and also silver and gold coloured buckles. Gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## scats (18 January 2021)

People not removing girth’s from saddles and leaving them attached on the right.  I can’t stand it. I’m a bit weird and like my girth removed and placed over the top of the saddle.

The haynet knot thing.


----------



## cauda equina (18 January 2021)

Feed sacks where the tops are done up with sort of chain stitching
It should be easy to find the right end of the right string and just pull but I usually end up hacking my way in with a knife

Also - birds - crapping in water buckets, clean feed bowls, on the salt licks, anywhere really


----------



## CMcC (18 January 2021)

silv said:



			People referring to their horses as their "Babies"
		
Click to expand...

and refer to themselves as mum/mummy!


----------



## asmp (18 January 2021)

scats said:



			People not removing girth’s from saddles and leaving them attached on the right.  I can’t stand it. I’m a bit weird and like my girth removed and placed over the top of the saddle.
.
		
Click to expand...

I confess I normally leave my leather girth attached to my saddle but the last time after cleaning it I left it loose.  I then dropped it in the mud while tacking up.  I was not a happy bunny. 😕

On pet hates mine is people who don’t indicate at roundabout.  You wait for them to go straight on and they turn before they get to you.


----------



## Bonnie Allie (18 January 2021)

Fur babies is the worst.

Daughter riding my horse and not putting stirrups back to my length.

Husband loaning my bridle/stirrups/half pad to his clients


----------



## poiuytrewq (18 January 2021)

silv said:



			People referring to their horses as their "Babies"
		
Click to expand...

Even worse furbabies... shudder
@Bonnie Allie beat me too it!


----------



## Midlifecrisis (18 January 2021)

Decorating/cluttering up outside a stable with pink glittery things/name plaques/sayings/lights/tinsel as if you are 10 Year old ..when you are in your mid fifties.


----------



## Bernster (18 January 2021)

I’m with you on the girth being attached to the saddle. Saddle pads too.  I like to take all off and put it over the saddle.


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 January 2021)

So many of these things annoy the hell out of me as well 😂 horsey people must be a very intolerant lot.

People throwing half full water buckets in the vague direction of the drain. Walk a bit further and pour it down then when it freezes nobody is at risk of slipping over. Not sweeping corners properly is one that really does annoy me.


----------



## FFAQ (18 January 2021)

A lady on our yard never takes her poo picking gloves off to open gates, so i get a handful of poo when I open a gate! Disgusting.


----------



## Elno (18 January 2021)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Decorating/cluttering up outside a stable with pink glittery things/name plaques/sayings/lights/tinsel as if you are 10 Year old ..when you are in your mid fifties.
		
Click to expand...


Oh, oh, oh! I also remembered another! 

Pink on geldings. Especially coupled with glittery stuff. (children with ponies allowed though, obviously)


----------



## Lyle (18 January 2021)

When it's windy constatly and the tape fencing is being buffeted and stretched, and I know I'm going to have to go around and tighten fencing strands _again _when the wind eventually (if ever?) stops.


----------



## ameeyal (18 January 2021)

Drop and a flash nosebands , it’s not often you see horses now a days without them, and when they are done up tight 😬.
hairy horses with rugs on them.


----------



## shamrock2021 (18 January 2021)

People giving me advice for not apparent reason. I also hate changing saddle pads .


----------



## RHM (18 January 2021)

People borrowing things and breaking them. Not owning up to it and instead just hiding broken item in tack room. If I have to replace one more lunge whip I swear to god I will not be responsible for my actions. 
Chasing people for money, if I am picking you up something from the feed store bloody well pay for it! I should not have to chase for money in 2020 everyone has internet banking!!! Argh!!!! *feel marginally better now thanks guys 😂


----------



## dorsetladette (18 January 2021)

BBP said:



			The wheelbarrow or poo pickers being left with muck in them. This wouldn’t be wildly irrational except usually it is me that has left it that way (only two of us up there), so I get irrationally annoyed at something I did myself.
		
Click to expand...

This is me. I hate muck being left in a wheelbarrow, but I do it. Not on purpose but I put the wheel barrow to one side to do other jobs and by the time I'm back to it its dark. I've got round it by having a barrow for every job I need one for ie. water, hay, mucking out etc. Think we're up to about 5 barrows now. people think I have issues


----------



## Elno (18 January 2021)

ameeyal said:



			Drop and a flash nosebands , it’s not often you see horses now a days without them, and when they are done up tight 😬.
hairy horses with rugs on them.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaw I actually like a drop 😐😅 Good for young horses since it doesn't interfere with their teeth. Very hard to adjust correctly though, especially on horses with less than standard heads (like mine unfortunatly, why she doesn't get to wear one anymore 😒)


----------



## VioletStripe (18 January 2021)

Leaving lead ropes not in use not twisted up, but looping it over the hook

Not putting the end of the buckle through the keeper on a headcollar while walking back from the field

Putting rugs carelessly back on rug racks - so they're all scrunched up/half hanging off/hidden under another rug and can't air/dry properly


----------



## jnb (18 January 2021)

Matchy matchy (especially stuff that doesn't even fit "But.....it matches" AAAARRRGGGHHH)
Rubbish ON the bin - just WHY?!
People who insist on folding the short length of hose over the railings thereby rendering it useless as its buckled and the water can't get through
Combination padlocks in the dark (ba**tards)
Weather -ice and snow especially - just feck off
BMW/Audi/Idiot drivers overtaking too close/fast/ when I am riding on narrow roads (decked like a Christmas tree and with 2 headcams)
Cyclists on country roads /bridleways zooming round blind bends and nearly going into the back of my friends horse causing him to bolt

OOh I feel better now!


----------



## nellietinker (18 January 2021)

People who climb padlocked gates - if its padlocked then you shouldn't be going in. You lock your car and house to stop people entering we lock our gates for the same reason!


----------



## ponynutz (18 January 2021)

Not releasing over a jump


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 January 2021)

CMcC said:



			and refer to themselves as mum/mummy!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, you both must hate me, I refer to myself as my mare's pony-mummy. :-(


----------



## luckyoldme (18 January 2021)

View said:



			Oh this one - usually an Eddie Stobart driver realising he’s about to be overtaken by a woman driving a bus
		
Click to expand...

Eddie stobart are annoyances full stop!


----------



## Old school (18 January 2021)

Long swishing pony tails on riders when competing. Hairnets are not that expensive.


----------



## greenbean10 (18 January 2021)

RHM said:



			People borrowing things and breaking them. Not owning up to it and instead just hiding broken item in tack room. If I have to replace one more lunge whip I swear to god I will not be responsible for my actions. 
Chasing people for money, if I am picking you up something from the feed store bloody well pay for it! I should not have to chase for money in 2020 everyone has internet banking!!! Argh!!!! *feel marginally better now thanks guys 😂
		
Click to expand...

Haha this made me laugh also because they aren't irrational annoyances...they are very acceptable things to get annoyed about 😂


----------



## cauda equina (18 January 2021)

As are the idiot drivers overtaking too close/too fast

Yesterday I was riding my youngster down the middle of the road to get drivers to slow down (once they have I tuck into the side and thank them profusely) but some fool just squeezed through the gap and zoomed past anyway


----------



## Tarragon (18 January 2021)

Adverts describing a horse as a "jumping machine"


----------



## milliepops (18 January 2021)

i think it's mainly the "leaving things like you found them" thing for me

which handily encompasses the haynet knot thing, at last yard, YO used to put the nets in, we just had to leave them ready. so I would prepare them and leave them tied up with knot against the net. and would ALWAYS find them with the knot in the free end of the string when I came to take them down.  WHY?!????  

Current YO and I have an unspoken headcollar thing going on, i turn out and she brings in - one of mine I unclip the throat and the headcollar slips over the ears (like a normal person ) and the other horse is so twitchy about his ears, i unbuckle the headpiece for him and leave throat clipped on.  I almost always find his headcollar with the headpiece buckled and the throat unclipped  

i am another who gets irritated with self for not emptying wheelbarrows


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 January 2021)

Headcollars like MP! It's only my sister and I at the yard, so it's always her! I always undo mine at the buckle, as Thena is funny about her ears, and sis always undoes them with the clip and never puts them back properly! 
Most other things I've got her doing the right way!
Not being on a yard with others does make me less annoyed at people. They were the main reason I moved!


----------



## southerncomfort (18 January 2021)

splash30 said:



			Another one is knots on haynets not pulled to the rings so making it difficult to get undone.
		
Click to expand...

100% this. Especially when its freezing cold and you have to take your gloves off to sort it out.

In fact I really hate nets made of the thick cord.  The stupid things constantly twist in on themselves and the hole keeps closing when you're trying to put hay in.

I know the old thinner ones didn't last very long but I still prefer them.


----------



## Sprat (18 January 2021)

Haynets. Not so much the knot thing, but our yard staff tie haynets up in a quick release knot, and then thread through again, rendering the knot no longer quick release. Not helpful when horses shove their feet through the nets and consequently they need cutting rather than just pulling the release!

Mucking out tools being used and not put back. Especially in covid times, everyone at our yard have been told NOT to use others mucking out tools. I am considering stashing it all in my trailer to make a point.

Matchy matchy. Don't get me wrong, I love a good saddle pad, but the matching ears pad and bandages often coupled with a matching top for the rider just brings out the cringe in me.


----------



## smolmaus (18 January 2021)

Flexi buckets for water. You need huge buckets for paddocks, which is fine, they don't make hard plastic ones big enough but there was a switch-out recently so the smaller water buckets all matched and I hate hate hate them. You can just about carry or drag one yourself but you're always going to spill some. If you carry them with someone else and it spills it's just the right height to go straight down the top of my boot.


----------



## dorsetladette (18 January 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Flexi buckets for water. You need huge buckets for paddocks, which is fine, they don't make hard plastic ones big enough but there was a switch-out recently so the smaller water buckets all matched and I hate hate hate them. You can just about carry or drag one yourself but you're always going to spill some. If you carry them with someone else and it spills it's just the right height to go straight down the top of my boot.
		
Click to expand...


cold water down your boot on a freezing cold morning!!!!! I'm a short a**e and learnt very quickly to carry buckets slightly tipped away from you as the tops of my wellies catch on the bucket rim with the inevitable happening everytime. Again my fault for filling the buckets so full!


----------



## tatty_v (18 January 2021)

My OH does the headcollar back up after he’s turned out, which always catches me by surprise as I go to put it on and realise 🙈 no idea why he does it as he’s not an inherently tidy person!

Along with the haynet thing (seems a universal one!) it’s not sweeping up after yourself. I hate coming onto my yard to find hay, mud and stones all over the place because people haven’t swept up. Problem is I then do it as I can’t stand to look at it, so the cycle perpetuates...


----------



## Baywonder (18 January 2021)

Borrowing my lead rope / brush / fork and not putting it back where it was found.  I spent many hours trawling the nooks and crannies of the yard to find these items in the pitch black! 

...and men leaving the toilet seat up!


----------



## Annagain (18 January 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Flexi buckets for water. You need huge buckets for paddocks, which is fine, they don't make hard plastic ones big enough but there was a switch-out recently so the smaller water buckets all matched and I hate hate hate them. You can just about carry or drag one yourself but you're always going to spill some. If you carry them with someone else and it spills it's just the right height to go straight down the top of my boot.
		
Click to expand...

I hate them too. Carrying two small buckets is so much easier. Charlie has to have a big one as he knocks smaller ones over and when I discovered this and had to buy one quickly, the flexi ones were all they had in stock so I had to buy it. I never fil it at the tap though, I fill Archie's two small buckets and take them to fill Charlie's big one in his stable and then refill Archie's for him. 

My irrational annoyance is people not undoing nosebands to take the bridle off / put it on. I have no idea why this winds me up so much but it really does!

Oh and the caps on wormers - why are they so hard to get off? 

A lot of the things mentioned  - like the hay net knot and leaving water to freeze on the yard - seem very rational to me!


----------



## Annagain (18 January 2021)

Baywonder said:



			Borrowing my lead rope / brush / fork and not putting it back where it was found.  I spent many hours trawling the nooks and crannies of the yard to find these items in the pitch black!

...and men leaving the toilet seat up! 

Click to expand...

I think I'm the only woman I know who isn't bothered by the toilet seat. I don't understand why he has to leave it in a ready state for me when I don't for him?


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2021)

I found this. I don't know why the perpetrator felt the need to do it, particularly when all of them know full well about my pathological hatred of baler twine anywhere but on a bale, or in the bin. I have also asked people not to detach the hose from the tap multiple times, as it is situated over a dip, which fills with water if anyone runs the tap. That's why there's a hose attached to it!!!!
It happened at some point yesterday, and I still have the rage about it (despite removing it immediately)


----------



## Foxglove (18 January 2021)

The phrase “Pony Party” - sets my teeth on edge!


----------



## Leandy (18 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			I think I'm the only woman I know who isn't bothered by the toilet seat. I don't understand why he has to leave it in a ready state for me when I don't for him?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, I don't understand why women moan about this and ignore the fact that they leave the seat down and then men have to keep putting it up all the time?  Ideally though, I would like both sexes to leave both seat and lid down as then the bathroom looks tider!


----------



## twiggy2 (18 January 2021)

Saucepans being put in the sink
Bags of open feed bing laid down with the top folded over so when I lift them (however carefully) some feed spills
The bath mat being left on the floor
Doors being left open
Rubbish in the footwell so when I pull a bag of feed out the rubbish comes out too
The dogs being out of their kennels for an hour for a run and sh1tting and dancing in it as soon as they go back in the kennel
Lots of things annoy me, I need to chill out more


----------



## Sprat (18 January 2021)

Not horsey but another one that boils my p*** - husband leaving plates / bowls / cups / crockery in the sink.

I could understand if the dishwasher was miles away, but he has to walk past the dishwasher to get to the sink. Why not just pop it in the dishwasher?!


----------



## milliepops (18 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			I think I'm the only woman I know who isn't bothered by the toilet seat. I don't understand why he has to leave it in a ready state for me when I don't for him?
		
Click to expand...

it's not the seat I'm bothered about personally, but the lid, i'd rather the lid was down to flush the loo.


----------



## Leandy (18 January 2021)

Not shutting gates and doors behind you - leave them as you found them!
Leaving lights on when no longer needed.
Picking up droppings in the arena and then leaving them in the poo picker upper at the side of the arena instead of disposing of them properly.
People who think hairy horses and dogs need rugs/coats to keep them warm - especially dogs which are going for a walk and therefore exercising too.  CAN'T YOU SEE THEY ALREADY HAVE ONE ON. THEY ARE NOT DOLLS FOR DRESSING UP - AAARRGGHH!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (18 January 2021)

family member was offered a bungalow with gardne in the first lockdown so they didn't have to stay in their first floor flat.........refused the offer as the décor was tired 1980's and the dish washer leaked


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 January 2021)

TheOldTrout said:



			Oh dear, you both must hate me, I refer to myself as my mare's pony-mummy. :-(
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget that the thread title is _Irrational_ annoyances. 

I don't use it often about myself, but it happens.


----------



## LegOn (18 January 2021)

Badly fitting tack and not even questioning why your horse is napping/rearing/bucking - they are just 'naughty'.

The word naughty.

People who dont clean up after themselves - spill hay everywhere, sweep it up. 

Moving the poop scooper from the arena! LEAVE IT THERE. I actually clean up after my horse so its very annoying when its moved. 

Borrowing things and leaving them back in the wrong place. 

Putting dirty girths onto of a saddle!!! Saddle cover FIRST then put the girth on top.  Same goes for leaving girths attached to the saddle.

People riding with long hair flapping about... EVER. TIE IT UP.

Not picking out hooves and dragging half your stable up the yard. 

Children. In general.

Tea bags in the sink  

I'm in a bad mood today.


----------



## PurBee (18 January 2021)

RHM said:



			People borrowing things and breaking them. Not owning up to it and instead just hiding broken item in tack room. If I have to replace one more lunge whip I swear to god I will not be responsible for my actions.
Chasing people for money, if I am picking you up something from the feed store bloody well pay for it! I should not have to chase for money in 2020 everyone has internet banking!!! Argh!!!! *feel marginally better now thanks guys 😂
		
Click to expand...

Im wary of loaning anything out i need to use now. I lent a circular saw to a friend and received it back in a bag in bits. He tried to fix it and failed.

I lent my car out, friend crashed it.

Asked my dad to store some belongings while i moved house, in his garden shed. A while later i mentioned while there i’d take my stuff from the shed and he said it was his stuff! Tools and bits! 🤯

My other pet peeve are clothes hangers....grab a handful and watch me shudder with angst!


----------



## PurBee (18 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			I hate them too. Carrying two small buckets is so much easier. Charlie has to have a big one as he knocks smaller ones over and when I discovered this and had to buy one quickly, the flexi ones were all they had in stock so I had to buy it. I never fil it at the tap though, I fill Archie's two small buckets and take them to fill Charlie's big one in his stable and then refill Archie's for him.

My irrational annoyance is people not undoing nosebands to take the bridle off / put it on. I have no idea why this winds me up so much but it really does!

Oh and the caps on wormers - why are they so hard to get off?

A lot of the things mentioned  - like the hay net knot and leaving water to freeze on the yard - seem very rational to me!
		
Click to expand...

oh yes,the wormer caps....who designs those things?!  Horse held one hand , syringe in the other set to marker....and now somehow i must get rid of the cap....so i yank it off with my teeth and spit it out!! 😂


----------



## smolmaus (18 January 2021)

Sprat said:



			Not horsey but another one that boils my p*** - husband leaving plates / bowls / cups / crockery in the sink.

I could understand if the dishwasher was miles away, but he has to walk past the dishwasher to get to the sink. Why not just pop it in the dishwasher?!
		
Click to expand...

We are a no-dishwasher household (😭😭😭) so I don't mind crockery in the sink but when he leaves it on the counter just inside the door instead of beside/in the sink. Oh no. 

I have no place to complain though, me re-using the same coffee mug for days on end drives him up the walls and I will not ever stop. 


PurBee said:



			Im wary of loaning anything out i need to use now. I lent a circular saw to a friend and received it back in a bag in bits. He tried to fix it and failed.

I lent my car out, friend crashed it.

Asked my dad to store some belongings while i moved house, in his garden shed. A while later i mentioned while there i’d take my stuff from the shed and he said it was his stuff! Tools and bits! 🤯

My other pet peeve are clothes hangers....grab a handful and watch me shudder with angst!
		
Click to expand...

Angry on your behalf now lol the CAR I cannot imagine. If I damaged a car I was borrowing I'd probably just crawl into a hole and die of shame (after I paid for the repair).


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (18 January 2021)

Probably not irrational but my current biggest bug bear at the moment is apparently since becoming pregnant I have a huge sign on my forehead that says "I cannot be trusted to make decisions about my own body and welcome every man and his wife to tell me what to do".

The worst was OH's family informing me that I am not to ride anymore.  I get it, but I would never DREAM of telling someone what they can and can't do.

One of the positives of covid is I will hopefully miss the random strangers touching your belly stage.


----------



## Scotsbadboy (18 January 2021)

People who use the word 'Hun' ... double the amount of hatred for them if they use it in a sentence aimed at a total stranger. If you use the word 'Hun' I've probably dreamt about your violent death! 

Thats about it ... apart from the human race. It annoys me greatly there are so many of us and people are still breeding! (apologies to the poster above, i see you are pregnant, lol!)


----------



## PurBee (18 January 2021)

smolmaus said:



			Angry on your behalf now lol the CAR I cannot imagine. If I damaged a car I was borrowing I'd probably just crawl into a hole and die of shame (after I paid for the repair).
		
Click to expand...

thats the thing...i know accidents happen etc, but just giving stuff back broken/unusable without attempting to fix or replace is what riles me!
Whatever i borrow i give it back in better condition by cleaning it/re-greasing tools, sharpening them/servicing them, as a ‘thank you’...and if i broke something id be working on fixing it asap!!


----------



## Cowpony (18 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			I think I'm the only woman I know who isn't bothered by the toilet seat. I don't understand why he has to leave it in a ready state for me when I don't for him?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's a hygiene issue.  If he hasn't put the seat down then he hasn't put the lid down when he's flushed.  EEuuuwww!


----------



## Cowpony (18 January 2021)

smolmaus said:



			We are a no-dishwasher household (😭😭😭) so I don't mind crockery in the sink but when he leaves it on the counter just inside the door instead of beside/in the sink. Oh no.
		
Click to expand...

See, by contrast, leaving dirty plates in the sink winds me up!  It means I can't use the sink and I have to take all the wet, dirty stuff out before I can run a clean bowl of water to wash it.  Although I'm not wild about dirty stuff on the work surface, I'd much rather have that because I've only got one sink but I've got plenty of work surfaces.


----------



## RHM (18 January 2021)

PurBee said:



			Im wary of loaning anything out i need to use now. I lent a circular saw to a friend and received it back in a bag in bits. He tried to fix it and failed.

I lent my car out, friend crashed it.

Asked my dad to store some belongings while i moved house, in his garden shed. A while later i mentioned while there i’d take my stuff from the shed and he said it was his stuff! Tools and bits! 🤯

My other pet peeve are clothes hangers....grab a handful and watch me shudder with angst!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus - I would be seriously scarred after those experiences!


----------



## wiglet (18 January 2021)

People...
Not washing their horses bit after use
Using a saddle pad that's so dirty it's gone stiff... and it stinks
Riding in wellingtons. Just no.
Not zipping their coat or gilet up so it's flapping
Not tying their long hair back
Not putting the jumps away
Making too much unnecessary noise - just be bliddy quiet


----------



## Sprat (18 January 2021)

Scotsbadboy said:



			People who use the word 'Hun' ... double the amount of hatred for them if they use it in a sentence aimed at a total stranger. If you use the word 'Hun' I've probably dreamt about your violent death!
		
Click to expand...

Urrgghhhh this with bells on. Often seen on facebook, addressing total strangers as 'hun' puts my teeth on edge. 



ownedbyaconnie said:



			Probably not irrational but my current biggest bug bear at the moment is apparently since becoming pregnant I have a huge sign on my forehead that says "I cannot be trusted to make decisions about my own body and welcome every man and his wife to tell me what to do".

The worst was OH's family informing me that I am not to ride anymore.  I get it, but I would never DREAM of telling someone what they can and can't do.
		
Click to expand...

I feel really strongly about this. My husband and I are planning to get pregnant in the not too distant future, and initially he tried to tell me I wouldn't be riding. My response was in that case I wouldn't be getting pregnant. In all honesty I may fall pregnant and decide that I don't want to ride, but it will be MY decision and my decision only. I know what risks are involved and I, as an adult, will make the decision myself.

I really feel for you, having extended family make those comments is really insulting.


----------



## windand rain (18 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's not the seat I'm bothered about personally, but the lid, i'd rather the lid was down to flush the loo.
		
Click to expand...

That my issue its not that the seat is left up but the toilet lid isnt shut when flushed and the germ distribution in droplet form from the toilet. Washing up I wash up as I go so if cooking have a sink full of boiling  hot soapy water


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			I think I'm the only woman I know who isn't bothered by the toilet seat. I don't understand why he has to leave it in a ready state for me when I don't for him?
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps because the shriek from a woman who stumbles up in the dark, and accidentally sits down on an ice cold porcelain ring can wake up a whole household. 
I know this from experience. Both times it has happened, there was no time to stop it, the shriek just came automatically as my brain reacted at the unexpected ice coldness. 

Also, because men doesn't seem to like it if they accidentally sits down on a toilet with the seat up, either:


----------



## PurBee (18 January 2021)

RHM said:



			Jesus - I would be seriously scarred after those experiences!
		
Click to expand...

Its why ive learnt to only lend out stuff i dont mind never having returned!

What do you think my reaction was when a local horse person on first meeting her said i should lend out my horse box to the local horse community? 🤔.  😆


----------



## smolmaus (18 January 2021)

Cowpony said:



			See, by contrast, leaving dirty plates in the sink winds me up!  It means I can't use the sink and I have to take all the wet, dirty stuff out before I can run a clean bowl of water to wash it.  Although I'm not wild about dirty stuff on the work surface, I'd much rather have that because I've only got one sink but I've got plenty of work surfaces.
		
Click to expand...

Our kitchen is TINY so it's the counter space needs saved! 


ownedbyaconnie said:



			Probably not irrational but my current biggest bug bear at the moment is apparently since becoming pregnant I have a huge sign on my forehead that says "I cannot be trusted to make decisions about my own body and welcome every man and his wife to tell me what to do".

The worst was OH's family informing me that I am not to ride anymore.  I get it, but I would never DREAM of telling someone what they can and can't do.

One of the positives of covid is I will hopefully miss the random strangers touching your belly stage.
		
Click to expand...

I have not been and will never be pregnant but if anyone ever wants to scream at over familiar, brass-neck clowns about this issue but hasn't the time or the energy I am available any time via video call to provide a free screaming service.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 January 2021)

My oh doesn't leave the seat up on the toilet he just leaves it down while he pisses on in during the night in the pitch black, I then get up in the night and end up sitting in it that is just lovely.


----------



## Elno (18 January 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			My oh doesn't leave the seat up on the toilet he just leaves it down while he pisses on in during the night in the pitch black, I then get up in the night and end up sitting in it that is just lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Ew, gross! 🙈🤣


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (18 January 2021)

People who cannot train their dogs. 
Having to change my shoes from yard shoes to work shoes.
People who feed up their horses and then wonder why it's kicking off. 
The low bar across the front of my storage that I smash my head on everyday. 
That no rugs seem to fit my very high withered warmblood even remotely at the front. 
Haynets.
Any dog crossed with a Poodle sold to an unsuspecting family home. 
In fact any unsuspecting family home that thinks a high drive 'performance' dog is ideal when they have no intention of training it or exercising it. 
All of the dog shit that magically appears at the yard.
Potholes. 
The fact the re-mortgage I am involved in has so far taken 8 months.
That all ready meals seem to include an abundance of peppers, regardless of what the flavour profile is supposed to be. 
All delivery companies that are incapable of seeing whether I am actually in or not, and just leave (hint: I am always in)
People that get really angry when you are already involved in a reversing maneuver and then they drive right behind you and apparently it's your fault. 
That there is a very small selection of rugs which come in a 7ft3 - and they are all really expensive. 
When I walk through the muckheap to empty my bucket and what appears to be muck quickly sinks away when you stand on it to leave you with socks covered in pis*sy, sh*tty water that stinks. 
Cyclists that don't seem to be afraid of 790kg of shod back feet, and continue to insist cycling right up Jacobs bum. 
The fact that none of my trousers fit me any more following lockdown. 

I could go on forever, I am having that sort of day.


----------



## SpeedyPony (18 January 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Cyclists that don't seem to be afraid of 790kg of shod back feet, and continue to insist cycling right up Jacobs bum.
		
Click to expand...

^This! Also, why is it hardly any of them ring their bells/call out before they whizz past? No wonder the horses spook, I jump!


----------



## cauda equina (18 January 2021)

SpeedyPony said:



			^This! Also, why is it hardly any of them ring their bells/call out before they whizz past? No wonder the horses spook, I jump!
		
Click to expand...

Because 'I didn't want to frighten it'; or so my local cyclists tell me when I ask them (politely) if they could warn us when they're coming up behind 
And of course, they know my horse better than I do, so will continue to not ring/call out


----------



## Littlebear (18 January 2021)

shamrock2021 said:



			People giving me advice for not apparent reason. I also hate changing saddle pads .
		
Click to expand...

This 100% - aggravates me beyond belief, random advice that's unasked for - why does anyone do this? Just keep your damn nose out and get your power trip elsewhere thanks!


----------



## Leandy (18 January 2021)

I'm bored with cyclists who think ringing a bell or saying hello is a substitute for slowing down. No its not either/or, it is both you twit.  But we digress from the OP which was about "irrational" annoyances.  This one is quite rational.


----------



## J&S (18 January 2021)

I have a wierd, non horsey, ( possibly) irrational annoyance:  my oh or step daughter putting the  sliced  loaf of bread back upside down in the bread bin.  This means when I grab hold of the packaging the slices fall out.  I did put it to them that I found it annoying but they both thought for some reason that having it upside down would keep it fresher,  this double irritated me!


----------



## smolmaus (18 January 2021)

J&S said:



			they both thought for some reason that having it upside down would keep it fresher
		
Click to expand...

... I also believe this... it keeps the air out! I just twist and tuck the end under tho, rather than putting the whole thing upside down


----------



## Cowpony (18 January 2021)

This is why they give you a reusable sticky tie thing on the plastic bag - undo it carefully, retain, take out the slices you need, twist bag to get rid of air, tie sticky thing back round twisted neck of bag. Simples!


----------



## poiuytrewq (18 January 2021)

In defence of the head collar thing, if you undo the clip not the buckle they hang up perfectly... which brings about another annoyance, head collars hanging up weirdly! Just not straight is mildly irritating but at one yard there was a guy that hung it by anything, so a cheek or some weird way that no one normal would even be able to do without thinking about. 😡 the funny thing was every single person on the yard couldn’t help but stop and straighten it.


----------



## Marigold4 (18 January 2021)

Scotsbadboy said:



			People who use the word 'Hun' ... double the amount of hatred for them if they use it in a sentence aimed at a total stranger. If you use the word 'Hun' I've probably dreamt about your violent death!

Thats about it ... apart from the human race. It annoys me greatly there are so many of us and people are still breeding! (apologies to the poster above, i see you are pregnant, lol!)
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree about being called "Hun" by complete strangers - or "darling".  " Aww bless" makes me so angry I have to do breathing exercises. It's so bleeping patronising. If they feel they ought to patronise me after they've got to know me, fair enough. But when they've just set eyes on me?!


----------



## Gloi (18 January 2021)

Auslander said:



			I found this. I don't know why the perpetrator felt the need to do it, particularly when all of them know full well about my pathological hatred of baler twine anywhere but on a bale, or in the bin. I have also asked people not to detach the hose from the tap multiple times, as it is situated over a dip, which fills with water if anyone runs the tap. That's why there's a hose attached to it!!!!
It happened at some point yesterday, and I still have the rage about it (despite removing it immediately)
View attachment 63559

Click to expand...

Sorry, but what a good idea 🤣


----------



## Trouper (18 January 2021)

Administrative incompetence - paperwork is easy - just do it right the first time!!!


----------



## skint1 (18 January 2021)

Too much info!


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2021)

Gloi said:



			Sorry, but what a good idea 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It would have been a better idea to leave it attached to the bloody tap!
I have not moaned about it. I have passive aggressively attached it to the tap, and wrapped a lot of gorilla tape round it!


----------



## Julie Ole Girl (18 January 2021)

I had shop rage on Saturday when I went to our local food supplier, to get some more new haylage I'd just discovered, but I couldn't remember the name of it.  No problem they said we can look it up on your loyalty card. Except the only person who could do it, spent half an hour with a high maintenance woman discussing dog food.....I waited and waited, and they just wouldn't give up the two of them. Dog woman eventually spent £27, when I spend so much more....grrrr


----------



## scats (18 January 2021)

Those mid-calf wellies, what’s that all about??!


----------



## Gloi (18 January 2021)

scats said:



			Those mid-calf wellies, what’s that all about??!
		
Click to expand...

Perfect for fat legs.


----------



## Flame_ (18 January 2021)

Irrational...

When I tighten my shoe or boot laces and one end is longer than the other. I have to loosen them all again and get them equal. 

Poo and or bedding left on fork prongs, I have to get that off.

People re-arranging stuff. It goes where it goes, so unless moving stuff around really makes things functionally easier, leave it alone or you mess with my head for no reason.

When saddle pads are put on sitting higher on one side than the other, get them level, please.

Gates/ doors being "only just" shut. I like kick bolts, extra catches and lead ropes tied around, etc (Maybe a bit rational, this one).


----------



## dorsetladette (18 January 2021)

Rushing because your late and then having to wait for the OH as he's 'just doing this quickly'

Can anyone tell what happened this evening! Does he not understand it goes dark at 5pm!!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 January 2021)

Mine are:
* People, in general
* Mismatched tack, as in black saddle and brown bridle...in genuinely makes me anxious 😟
* Cats 🤢🤢
* People who insist on referring to my Great Dane as a donkey or asking if he has a saddle 🙄🙄
* Girths and saddle pads left attached
* The term "barefoot" sets my teeth on edge...its UNSHOD 😬😬
* People whos first question, upon discovering I have several parrots, is do they talk, closely followed by do they swear .....🦜🦜
* People...worth mentioning twice
* Baling twine and those who hoard the damn stuff
* The assumption that I must be rich as I've got horses etc hahahahahahahahahahaha...no 😳
* People being constantly late grrrr


----------



## Bambelina (18 January 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Probably not irrational but my current biggest bug bear at the moment is apparently since becoming pregnant I have a huge sign on my forehead that says "I cannot be trusted to make decisions about my own body and welcome every man and his wife to tell me what to do".

The worst was OH's family informing me that I am not to ride anymore.  I get it, but I would never DREAM of telling someone what they can and can't do.

One of the positives of covid is I will hopefully miss the random strangers touching your belly stage.
		
Click to expand...

I have experienced this too. One person at the yard actually said to me “Once you’ve given birth Is when I’ll be happy for you to ride again”.....it’s MY horse....?? I’ll ride her whenever I want 😂 
I’ve had two other people ask “should you REALLY be here?” In a condescending tone. I know they mean well but who else is going to sort my horses when they’re on DIY?? (Have a friend to sort them for when labour starts and the week or so after..)
Again another person telling me “NO you’re NOT carrying hay to the field I’ll do it later when I go up” well you go up too late and my horse is stood without much to eat otherwise....again I know they mean well but I think pregnancy hormones just make me really annoyed by it..

I too am glad I’ve missed out on the random people touching bump.

Also a horse related pet peeve of mine is people riding with twisted stirrup leathers.
And people not forking up the muck heap
And people sawing at their horses mouth
And people saying their horse is having a duvet day because it’s drizzling slightly...your horse wants to be out being a horse and moving around not stood in


----------



## OldNag (18 January 2021)

Some days it's People. Full stop 

Most days it's just people (more specifically, teenagers) not tidying up after themselves.  
Aggressive drivers.
I'm sure there are a lot more....


----------



## Shysmum (18 January 2021)

I had rather a lot when I was on livery yards. Much better having my own stables and land here in France. It affected my mental health 🙁


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2021)

Being called 'love, darling, honey or anything similar, when I have given professional legal advice.  Makes my blood boil.


----------



## laura_nash (18 January 2021)

Bambelina said:



			I have experienced this too. One person at the yard actually said to me “Once you’ve given birth Is when I’ll be happy for you to ride again”.
		
Click to expand...

I would be fuming!  I didn't have anyone say anything like that to me when I was pregnant, or touch my bump or anything.  Maybe I'm too scary? No-one said a thing about me riding, a few people asked if I was and I said yes, and that was that.

My current one is not washing out cans when they are first opened, it takes a second and they're much harder to clean once they've been sitting about drying out.

Also cats that get you to open the door, stand in the doorway for ages as all the flies come in, then decide they don't want to go out after all.


----------



## Caol Ila (18 January 2021)

Martingales (unless you're galloping cross country and will otherwise die).

Flash nosebands.

Drivers on Highland roads who do 25mph on any vaguely curvy bit, and then speed up to 65mph on the straights, so overtaking them becomes like a drag race. If this is you, you're a twat.

Children.

The children in the park that scream, "Horsey!!!!!!!" Okay, this was probably me when I was a child. Still.

Dog poop placed into a plastic baggie and left on the ground or tied to a tree. You went through the trouble of putting it in the f3cking baggie! Why can you not throw it in a bin??

Cars that are afraid to pass the horse and sit on your arse forever.

OH when he's cleaning, and he puts things away that I've arranged into a chaotic pile but know where things are in said pile. Then I can't find them. Don't ruin my entropy.

Yards that insist lead ropes be tied up in that hangman's knot-looking rope. Was in an ongoing battle with one, where I would pointedly leave it neatly draped over the hook but untied, and she would tie it up. Then the next day, I would leave it untied....


----------



## windand rain (18 January 2021)

Really really hate the tied up lead ropes.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (18 January 2021)

If anyone of the pregnant HHO:ers with busybodies in their lives wants some "ammunition": 

Medical advice from 2020 about that, as long as you don't have a health condition preventing it, continuing with regular exercise during pregnancy _can actually prevent i.e. serious problems like gestation diabetes, _and give your body stamina for the labor, and delivery. 
https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/exercise-during-pregnancy

**Not trying to tell anyone what they should do.**


----------



## Lady Jane (19 January 2021)

Scotsbadboy said:



			People who use the word 'Hun' ... double the amount of hatred for them if they use it in a sentence aimed at a total stranger. If you use the word 'Hun' I've probably dreamt about your violent death!

Thats about it ... apart from the human race. It annoys me greatly there are so many of us and people are still breeding! (apologies to the poster above, i see you are pregnant, lol!)
		
Click to expand...

@Scotsbadboy - we would get on well!!!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 January 2021)

I'm so with Annagain about the caps on wormers being difficult to get off, in fact the whole packaging is truly annoying, practically need a chain saw to open it (or is it just me?).

Flimsy plastic shavings forks.

My husband trying to tell me the best way to empty a wheelbarrow.

My husband also, asking 'can you give me a quick hand' to do some outside job, it's roughly translated as 'can you stand and watch me change a tyre/clear a drain/fix some guttering' when he obviously doesn't need my help and I clearly have nothing better to do than stand there like a lemon for an hour or two.


----------



## luckyoldme (19 January 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Being called 'love, darling, honey or anything similar, when I have given professional legal advice.  Makes my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...

I got honeyed about 20 times in one conversation. 
Ages ago I got slated on here for saying I hated that..the thing is when they finish talking and I go thankyou sweetpea they act like I'm a shop lifter.!


----------



## blitznbobs (19 January 2021)

Not horsey and generally im laid back about stuff... but scissors that come in a packet that need scissors to open it. If I’m buying scissors it’s because
1) I don’t have any scissors
or 2) I can’t find my f’ing scissors

ps I really couldn’t care less about toilet seats and will even sit on the porcelain without really noticing... I grew up on a farm and any form of toilet is better than peeing in a field / horses bed - which I am also still willing to do.


oh and a work one... when I get called nurse after I’ve introduced myself as The Senior Doctor on duty tonight.


----------



## Elno (19 January 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Being called 'love, darling, honey or anything similar, when I have given professional legal advice.  Makes my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

In my case professional medical advice. Makes me wanna go stabby-stabby with a scalpel.


----------



## Elno (19 January 2021)

blitznbobs said:



			oh and a work one... when I get called nurse after I’ve introduced myself as The Senior Doctor on duty tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Oh but have you had the other classic happen:

When you walk in to a patient with a male nurse or male med. student and the patient just assumes that you are the nurse? Makes me wanna rip my eyes out.


----------



## SOS (19 January 2021)

Headcollars left hanging tied up when people go out to ride. Dangerous and sooo untidy.

As per other posters people not undoing the girth and taking the saddle cloth off after a ride.

Tack that’s not clean and covered in dry sweat.

White hairs on my brown horses rugs or saddle cloths when they are washed with a grey horses clothes.


----------



## Muddywellies (19 January 2021)

scats said:



			Those mid-calf wellies, what’s that all about??!
		
Click to expand...

For fatties like me who can't get into longer ones!    Those short wellies are a godsend.  One day someone might make affordable wide leg wellies.


----------



## Muddywellies (19 January 2021)

As mentioned above, flappy hair not tied back for riding.   Also seeing people ride with their arms poker straight and down by their knees.   Why do people do that and what are they trying to achieve?


----------



## blitznbobs (19 January 2021)

Elno said:



			Oh but have you had the other classic happen:

When you walk in to a patient with a male nurse or male med. student and the patient just assumes that you are the nurse? Makes me wanna rip my eyes out.
		
Click to expand...

Numerous times...I’ve even had a (young) patient say to me “I didn’t know girls can be doctors” (I was late 30s at the time)


----------



## blitznbobs (19 January 2021)

Muddywellies said:



			As mentioned above, flappy hair not tied back for riding.   Also seeing people ride with their arms poker straight and down by their knees.   Why do people do that and what are they trying to achieve?
		
Click to expand...

They think they can pin the horses head down... weird but true


----------



## Gloi (19 January 2021)

Muddywellies said:



			For fatties like me who can't get into longer ones!    Those short wellies are a godsend.  One day someone might make affordable wide leg wellies.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and so much easier to tuck your pants in. If the mud is so deep i need longer wellies I'm staying out of it.


----------



## cauda equina (19 January 2021)

Delivery drivers driving on and mushing up my verges when there is plenty of surfaced track and hardstanding for them to drive on


----------



## J&S (19 January 2021)

Sugarplum Furry said:



			My husband also, asking 'can you give me a quick hand' to do some outside job, it's roughly translated as 'can you stand and watch me change a tyre/clear a drain/fix some guttering' when he obviously doesn't need my help and I clearly have nothing better to do than stand there like a lemon for an hour or two.
		
Click to expand...

This resonates with me!!


----------



## MuddyMonster (19 January 2021)

I'm pretty laid back about most thing but the one thing that really frustrates me is A. Opinions that weren't asked for and B. The assumption that someone must be 'lucky if they can actually do something with no thought for the time, expense and training that might have gone into being able to do something.


----------



## LegOn (19 January 2021)

Businesses on Facebook that exclusively use CAPTIAL LETTERS for their entire post... and pretend they dont realise it means they are shouting.  Learn some social media etiquette.


----------



## scats (19 January 2021)

Muddywellies said:



			For fatties like me who can't get into longer ones!    Those short wellies are a godsend.  One day someone might make affordable wide leg wellies.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I didn’t mean to offend anyone.


----------



## zandp (19 January 2021)

People

Especially those who borrow stuff and don't put it back
Those who are unable to fork muck on the muck heap meaning that every day as the last livery to arrive in the evening I have to fork all of their muck before I can empty my barrow
The other person in the barn who never cleans up after herself
Everyone on the yard who never brushes up
The YO's family who let their horses crap in the wash down area and never clean it up - a 12 horse family means there can be a lot of crap
People out riding who've left their headcollars tied up
Families arguing on the yard - keep it at home/take it home and don't ruin everyone else's day by screaming at each other
Unasked for advice - like the man who told me I'd caused my dog to bark at him by shortening his lead.  I didn't, my dog hates prats was my response
My OH tidying - he has short term memory issues and never remembers where he's put anything and then gets offended when I ask
Work at the moment - if we can mess up a customer we are doing so
Horses strapped down with too much tack / too tight nosebands
The urge to lecture me / quiz me insistently when people realise a) my horses don't have shoes on (I choose barefoot as it's a conscious choice rather than unshod !) / I'm veggie
People who can't go round roundabouts properly / don't indicate
People who can't drive past parked cars without taking up the whole road
Anyone who owns a cockerpoo - I haven't met a nice one yet - some labradoodles are ok
Anyone who owns a mongrel and calls it a stupid name


----------



## Muddywellies (19 January 2021)

scats said:



			Apologies, I didn’t mean to offend anyone.
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken whatsoever 😊


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 January 2021)

Knobs who wont move forward in a queue so you can use the left filter lane that is on green......if they would move 2 feet which they could you could be on your way.....  those people that position a car like your trying to get a 45 foot trailer round a sharp turn in a mini so no other road users can turn left because a fiat 500bis on totally the wrong position......the cyclist who you have patiently waited to pass jumps on the pavement when lights are on red and you have to start again..... cars parked on pavements, cyclists on pavements and dog crap in bags on trees or fences, whispering in adverts, rent a beggar who does not "turn up for work" when it's a bank holiday, cold, too hot or raining who pops home in his car for lunch.  People shopping in onesies. Bring called shag when someone does not know your name, being called a bit or a splitarse. Being banned from toilets when your on a breakdown....... let me stop now before the red mist comes down.


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 January 2021)

Sugarplum Furry said:



			I'm so with Annagain about the caps on wormers being difficult to get off, in fact the whole packaging is truly annoying, practically need a chain saw to open it (or is it just me?).

Flimsy plastic shavings forks.

My husband trying to tell me the best way to empty a wheelbarrow.

My husband also, asking 'can you give me a quick hand' to do some outside job, it's roughly translated as 'can you stand and watch me change a tyre/clear a drain/fix some guttering' when he obviously doesn't need my help and I clearly have nothing better to do than stand there like a lemon for an hour or two.
		
Click to expand...

My ex husband once asked me to hurry up home..... it was my birthday so thought I was getting a surprise. He put me on a set of scales and then asked me to sit in his driving seat of his race car. ...... I thought yes i finally get to drive it.  Oh no I was being used as ballast so he could set the corner weights..... it saved him having to try to position multiple drums of water.


----------



## Frano (19 January 2021)

People not removing string when they open bales, thus leaving a chance of feeding it to a horse.


----------



## Tarragon (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			* The term "barefoot" sets my teeth on edge...its UNSHOD 😬😬
		
Click to expand...

This goes along with "my barefoot bitless nekked treeless beauty" (You get the gist!) - another one of my pet hates


----------



## Annagain (19 January 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Being called 'love, darling, honey or anything similar, when I have given professional legal advice.  Makes my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...

For some reason I find it even more annoying when a woman does it. In my old job I worked in and around news for years and you get a few different types of journalist / news reporters. Most work very hard, are very talented and good at their jobs but every so often you get one or two who are basically just TV presenters with no interest in news, they're more interested in their careers than in the job they're doing which is just a stepping stone. They are the ones who always call people darling or love. I used to think it was part of the 'lovee' persona but the more I saw, the more I realised it was about putting themselves in a position of power and keeping everyone else beneath them. They were deliberately patronising those around them to boost themselves. I saw far more women do it than men - I suspect they felt more vulnerable in their positions so needed to do it more than men did.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (19 January 2021)

Idk, I say that my horse is barefoot. I also say he's unshod. Just depends what makes it out first I guess and people get what I mean. Here we call it "barhuf" so literally, bare hoof, which it is. 

I hate sharing a school with those that feel as though the rules (passing left to left and so on) don't apply to them. Everyone else must stop so they can take their desired way. 🙄

People that are above the mask rule. We have one at the yard, especially in the main stable and tack rooms. There's an individual or two that feels this doesn't apply to them because they "don't like wearing them." Idk, I'm on someone else's property so I follow their rules!

People that don't sweep up where they've groomed or just leave a giant puddle of pee behind (instead of throwing some bedding on it, or rinsing it away). Because we all want to walk through it, don't we?

Nosebands and bitless setups that are too low.

Untidy or incorrect leg bandages. 

I could look the other way for a lot of this stuff, but it just bugs me!


----------



## Annagain (19 January 2021)

Muddywellies said:



			For fatties like me who can't get into longer ones!    Those short wellies are a godsend.  One day someone might make affordable wide leg wellies.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at Jileon Wellies. My sister is tiny but has enormous calves and they're the only ones that fit her. She's not horsey so they don't get a huge amount of wear so I couldn't tell you if they last but she says her are very comfy.


----------



## Muddywellies (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Mine are:
* People, in general
* Mismatched tack, as in black saddle and brown bridle...in genuinely makes me anxious 😟
* Cats 🤢🤢
* People who insist on referring to my Great Dane as a donkey or asking if he has a saddle 🙄🙄
* Girths and saddle pads left attached
* The term "barefoot" sets my teeth on edge...its UNSHOD 😬😬
* People whos first question, upon discovering I have several parrots, is do they talk, closely followed by do they swear .....🦜🦜
* People...worth mentioning twice
* Baling twine and those who hoard the damn stuff
* The assumption that I must be rich as I've got horses etc hahahahahahahahahahaha...no 😳
* People being constantly late grrrr
		
Click to expand...

The unshod one with knobs on!!     This really irritates me.  As you say, horses without shoes are unshod.


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			* The term "barefoot" sets my teeth on edge...its UNSHOD 😬😬
		
Click to expand...


🙃  My pet hate is calling horses unshod as if shod is their natural state,  especially if they've never worn shoes in their life.

I'll bet you get out of bed  barefoot,  not unshod 😁


PS in the original True Grit, 1969, she says "I ain't riding no barefoot pony! "


----------



## doodle (19 January 2021)

We have 2 sections in a long barn with the muck heap at the end. People from far end will barrow muck through near end to heap. Always loosing some dirty straw etc. They sweep their end but don’t bother sweeping the other end.


----------



## GreyMane (19 January 2021)

Blokes in shops, wearing masks slung under their noses. Want to do this? ok, put a bulldog clip on your nose first.

Blokes in shops, not wearing masks and _sucking on the item_ they are about to hand to the shop assistant to scan, or put on the conveyor belt. What *is* it with the oral fixation?  It is nearly always men sucking on bottle tops; though I did see a woman with no mask merrily drumming her fingers on her mouth while deciding what to get out of the fridge.

AAARGH, next time I will not mutter quietly as I leave, I will say something to their face and probably get into an argument. I may be taking a peg and spare mask to the supermarket to hand out.


----------



## MuddyMonster (19 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			🙃  My pet hate is calling horses unshod as if shod is their natural state,  especially if they've never worn shoes in their life.

I'll bet you get out of bed  barefoot,  not unshod 😁


PS in the prolifically True Grit, 1969, she says "I ain't riding no barefoot pony! "
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I always call it barefoot for the same reason!


----------



## blitznbobs (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Mine are:
* People, in general
* Mismatched tack, as in black saddle and brown bridle...in genuinely makes me anxious 😟
* Cats 🤢🤢
* People who insist on referring to my Great Dane as a donkey or asking if he has a saddle 🙄🙄
* Girths and saddle pads left attached
* The term "barefoot" sets my teeth on edge...its UNSHOD 😬😬
* People whos first question, upon discovering I have several parrots, is do they talk, closely followed by do they swear .....🦜🦜
* People...worth mentioning twice
* Baling twine and those who hoard the damn stuff
* The assumption that I must be rich as I've got horses etc hahahahahahahahahahaha...no 😳
* People being constantly late grrrr
		
Click to expand...

am I the only one who wants to know if her parrots swear?

*skulks off quietly*


----------



## smolmaus (19 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			For some reason I find it even more annoying when a woman does it. In my old job I worked in and around news for years and you get a few different types of journalist / news reporters. Most work very hard, are very talented and good at their jobs but every so often you get one or two who are basically just TV presenters with no interest in news, they're more interested in their careers than in the job they're doing which is just a stepping stone. They are the ones who always call people darling or love. I used to think it was part of the 'lovee' persona but the more I saw, the more I realised it was about putting themselves in a position of power and keeping everyone else beneath them. They were deliberately patronising those around them to boost themselves. I saw far more women do it than men - I suspect they felt more vulnerable in their positions so needed to do it more than men did.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Very easy to tell who is using these little words deliberately as well even if they think they're being subtle about it. The postie calls me love every time he has a package for me and I don't mind a bit! One particular male coworker tho, oh the hackles go right up and usually he's saying it to other women, knows not to try it with me 😁


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 January 2021)

blitznbobs said:



			am I the only one who wants to know if her parrots swear?

*skulks off quietly*
		
Click to expand...

Ok, ok, out of 7 two of them do have a couple of unsavoury words.
One of them yells at the dogs to shut up and then mutters, as if under his breath, "fcuking dogs" 😳😳😳 
6 of the 7 can speak to varying degrees and a couple never shut up 🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok, ok, out of 7 two of them do have a couple of unsavoury words.
One of them yells at the dogs to shut up and then mutters, as if under his breath, "fcuking dogs" 😳😳😳
6 of the 7 can speak to varying degrees and a couple never shut up 🙈🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

That is hilarious you must video that with full sound, I actually want a talking bird now!


----------



## blitznbobs (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok, ok, out of 7 two of them do have a couple of unsavoury words.
One of them yells at the dogs to shut up and then mutters, as if under his breath, "fcuking dogs" 😳😳😳
6 of the 7 can speak to varying degrees and a couple never shut up 🙈🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

I wish their was a ROFL  button!


----------



## tiahatti (19 January 2021)

I am wrapping birthday gifts at the moment, otherwise I probably wouldn't think of this.  I hate not being able to find the end of the sellotape. There is no end. I've gone round and round trying to find it. Why? Where? Why am I so peeved over this? X


----------



## Cowpony (19 January 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Ok, ok, out of 7 two of them do have a couple of unsavoury words.
One of them yells at the dogs to shut up and then mutters, as if under his breath, "fcuking dogs" 😳😳😳
6 of the 7 can speak to varying degrees and a couple never shut up 🙈🙈🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...

I used to know a parrot who used to call the dog into the kitchen using the owner's voice.  When the dog raced in expecting to be fed, the parrot would fall about laughing. It was an evil bird!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			🙃  My pet hate is calling horses unshod as if shod is their natural state,  especially if they've never worn shoes in their life.

I'll bet you get out of bed  barefoot,  not unshod 😁


PS in the original True Grit, 1969, she says "I ain't riding no barefoot pony! "
		
Click to expand...

Well presented argument lol.
Still annoys me....and this *is* a thread for "irrational " annoyances......so I stand by it, so there 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Pippity (19 January 2021)

My cat changing her mind about which flavour of food she likes every three days.

People who drive at 35mph, whether they're in a 30, 40 or 50 zone and no matter what the conditions are.

Blu-tack either falling off when you don't want it to, or staying superglued to the wall when you want to remove it.

My stable is next to the tap, and people always stack buckets/filled haynets/etc that are waiting for the tap so they block my door. I bring Blue in from the field and have to shift a load of crap out of the way so I can get her in her stable.

All the bloody lockdown walkers. People who'd normally be perfectly happy spending the weekend at home are suddenly out walking with their badly-behaved dogs (never on a lead), or cycling (usually with kids who've only just had their stabilisers removed and can't quite go in a straight line), and stopping me from getting any decent trot work in during what feels like three hours of daylight a week.

People who think my mare is a gelding. I eventually dumped an instructor when, after six weeks, she was still calling Blue 'he'. Girls can be brick sh*thouses, too. We even used to get it when she was decked out in pink hi-viz. "Oooh, is he a Shire horse?"

I entirely concur on hating being called 'hun'. It always sounds fake and bitchy. The only endearments I've liked have been 'duck' from a particular field engineer, or 'hen' from old ladies when I'm in Glasgow.

That said, I always leave my girth attached to my saddle - it's a string girth, so it's not like anything's being bent out of shape, and it stops the saddlecloth getting folded over when I'm tacking up.


----------



## Annagain (19 January 2021)

Another thread has just triggered another one. "Looking for a new postcode" on Facebook. I get that people are trying to avoid saying "For Sale" but I hate, hate, HATE that phrase.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (19 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			Another thread has just triggered another one. "Looking for a new postcode" on Facebook. I get that people are trying to avoid saying "For Sale" but I hate, hate, HATE that phrase.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - it's really irritating. Almost as irritating as 'but they're my baaaaabies'. Even if they are your babies, you're 'animal' is a little sh*t and no it's biting/pooing/chasing/yapping isn't cute. Get it out of your bag and put it on the ground!


----------



## Flame_ (19 January 2021)

Hating pet names isn't irrational, it's perfectly rational. They're always patronising, and doubly annoying when they're used with a tone to sound intentionally patronising.


----------



## 9tails (19 January 2021)

I have been irrationally annoyed by this over the last few days.

Men, specifically old white ones, that patronise me when I'm riding my motorbike.  "Can you handle a bike that big?" from a stranger and  "Well done, girl, for giving it a go" from my mechanic who should definitely know better.  I'm over 50, so not a girl, and really, giving it a go?  I've been riding bikes for over 20 years, it's not a fad.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (19 January 2021)

Muddywellies said:



			As mentioned above, flappy hair not tied back for riding.   Also seeing people ride with their arms poker straight and down by their knees.   Why do people do that and what are they trying to achieve?
		
Click to expand...

ohhhhhhhh my lord yes.  I really try not to fall down that rabbit hole of judging other riders when I am no CDJ myself but good lord how can they be in any way effective with their hands down there! I weirdly think it's some kind of trend? 

Also thought of another one that seems to suddenly be a trend with teens (wahh that makes me sound old and bitter)...RIDING IN TRAINERS?!?!?! Saw one video of a girl jumping at least 80/90 cm in flimsy flat soled trainers and wide legged flowy material trousers.


----------



## jnb (19 January 2021)

9tails said:



			I have been irrationally annoyed by this over the last few days.

Men, specifically old white ones, that patronise me when I'm riding my motorbike.  "Can you handle a bike that big?" from a stranger and  "Well done, girl, for giving it a go" from my mechanic who should definitely know better.  I'm over 50, so not a girl, and really, giving it a go?  I've been riding bikes for over 20 years, it's not a fad.
		
Click to expand...

 Drop the bike on them and smile sweetly & say "no, it appears I can't ooops" !!


----------



## EnduroRider (19 January 2021)

Rug chest straps (buckle ones) not having the ends tucked in the keepers. Yes they function perfectly well but looking at the end hanging really annoys me!

On a similar theme, numnah/saddlecloth straps not done up. Excellent that the saddle is such a good fit that the pad doesn't need strapping on but it just looks like people don't care.


----------



## SheriffTruman (19 January 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Don't ruin my entropy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Annagain (19 January 2021)

9tails said:



			I have been irrationally annoyed by this over the last few days.

Men, specifically old white ones, that patronise me when I'm riding my motorbike.  "Can you handle a bike that big?" from a stranger and  "Well done, girl, for giving it a go" from my mechanic who should definitely know better.  I'm over 50, so not a girl, and really, giving it a go?  I've been riding bikes for over 20 years, it's not a fad.
		
Click to expand...

I have a colleague who is young enough to know better (gross generalisation I know) and thinks he's really aware and pc when in fact he's a dinosaur in a suit. He thinks it's hilarious that I drive a Land Rover. Every time I ask him if it's because I'm an ickle girly in a big car he says no but he can't tell me why he thinks it's so funny. On the flip side, when another much older colleague (who hasn't always been the most up to date with modern thinking) found out I drove a Land Rover he said it was cool and I was ready for the sexist stuff but he said it was because you could get out of it in an evening gown / tux or a pair of muddy wellies covered in hay and both would be completely appropriate. I had to agree with that one!


----------



## poacher82 (19 January 2021)

Bambelina said:



			And people saying their horse is having a duvet day
		
Click to expand...

OMG this!!!! Excuse me, I browse but barely ever post, but this thread has had me in fits of giggles (and made me feel incredibly normal that 'it's not just me', thanks all!) but I HAD to respond to this one Bambelina. It's not just leaving the horse in out of the mild drizzle that drives me nuts, it's the ridiculous bluddy expression... ARGH! I doubt any proper horsey person has ever had a duvet day in their life and yet they impose them on their horses! And the horse doesn't have Netflix and a whole house to mooch around in it's pyjamas*, it literally has it's bed. When the same people who do 'duvet days' also freak out that their horse has to do two days box rest, well...!!!

*People that call stable rugs pyjamas also irritate the sh*t out of me.


----------



## Tarragon (19 January 2021)

I have just thought of another one - people who waste their hay/haylage. At one yard, I reckoned I could feed my ponies on the amount of hay someone else was throwing away each morning. Surely it is common sense to give your horse just enough? I was always told that you had it right when there was a handful of hay left in the bottom of the net in the morning. I know that they are not wasting MY hay, so it shouldn't matter so much, but I just hate to see the waste.


----------



## Lipglosspukka (19 January 2021)

zandp said:



			[*]Anyone who owns a mongrel and calls it a stupid name
[/LIST]
		
Click to expand...

I own a mongrel and her name is Habby Pepper. I guess that's a stupid name.


----------



## Lipglosspukka (19 January 2021)

I hate when people admit they are doing wrong by their animals, expecting you to disagree. 

But when you agree with them, that they are doing wrong by their animals, somehow you're the bad guy 😏


----------



## turkana (19 January 2021)

Tarragon said:



			I have just thought of another one - people who waste their hay/haylage. At one yard, I reckoned I could feed my ponies on the amount of hay someone else was throwing away each morning. Surely it is common sense to give your horse just enough? I was always told that you had it right when there was a handful of hay left in the bottom of the net in the morning. I know that they are not wasting MY hay, so it shouldn't matter so much, but I just hate to see the waste.
		
Click to expand...

How can they afford it? I've liveried with wastful people as well and have been known to go to the muck heap & take their hay for my horse - who was happy to eat it. I also resucued some carrots that a black spot, they were perfectly edable!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (19 January 2021)

Tarragon said:



			I have just thought of another one - people who waste their hay/haylage. At one yard, I reckoned I could feed my ponies on the amount of hay someone else was throwing away each morning. Surely it is common sense to give your horse just enough? I was always told that you had it right when there was a handful of hay left in the bottom of the net in the morning. I know that they are not wasting MY hay, so it shouldn't matter so much, but I just hate to see the waste.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind this because it's my greedy guts mare that gets all the leftovers haha! Everyone elses horses won't touch hay that has fallen out of the net onto the floor whereas my mare is always fed from the ground. So free hay!


----------



## Tarragon (19 January 2021)

You know, I am not sure if this thread is good for us or not 
I have a feeling that we are all just quietly seething now as we dwell on things that annoy us!


----------



## 9tails (19 January 2021)

jnb said:



			Drop the bike on them and smile sweetly & say "no, it appears I can't ooops" !!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!  I'm not scratching my beautiful bike to make a point!


----------



## Tarragon (19 January 2021)

9tails said:



			LOL!  I'm not scratching my beautiful bike to make a point!
		
Click to expand...

I used to ride a bike years ago. I parked it in a road-side bike parking area, and the parking was at a right angle to the camber of the road. When I came back to it, there were bikes parked closely either side and the only way to get the bike out was to walk it backwards, up the camber. Honestly - I really struggled! I nearly had to ask for help... Luckily, I found some hidden strength from somewhere and extricated myself. I think that very often, those of us with shorter legs are happily riding bikes, but only ever just get our toes on the ground when the feet are off the pedals!


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 January 2021)

turkana said:



			How can they afford it? I've liveried with wastful people as well and have been known to go to the muck heap & take their hay for my horse - who was happy to eat it. I also resucued some carrots that a black spot, they were perfectly edable!
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh no....... I throw perfectly good hay away when the idiot owner of the horse next door let's her puppies play (crap) in my hay..... I am not feeding that to my animals, cause it's usually been weed on too.....urghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## magicmoments (19 January 2021)

GreyMane said:



			Blokes in shops, wearing masks slung under their noses. Want to do this? ok, put a bulldog clip on your nose first.

Blokes in shops, not wearing masks and _sucking on the item_ they are about to hand to the shop assistant to scan, or put on the conveyor belt. What *is* it with the oral fixation?  It is nearly always men sucking on bottle tops; though I did see a woman with no mask merrily drumming her fingers on her mouth while deciding what to get out of the fridge.

AAARGH, next time I will not mutter quietly as I leave, I will say something to their face and probably get into an argument. I may be taking a peg and spare mask to the supermarket to hand out.
		
Click to expand...

In as nice a voice as I can I say "your mask has slipped down", one guy gave me a death stare so I said in a rather load voice " so you want to look like you're wearing a mask, but actually you're not", saw him later wearing it correctly.  I'm sick of it too.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 January 2021)

Threads on either here or FB which are prefixed by "Am I too big for my horse........ ". Really REALLY riles me.


----------



## DabDab (19 January 2021)

Hehe, oh guys, I must confess...

My horses occasionally have duvet days
I call myself 'mum' when referring to all the animals
My horses are definitely barefoot
I leave headcollars tied up when I go out riding...
....and sometimes also leave poo in the wheelbarrow
I've never cut bailing twine by the knot in my life

Hmm...think that's about it.

My irrational annoyance is filling Haynes, or in fact doing anything with hay, it just makes me irrationally angry.
And my irrational annoyance specifically for this evening is my horse. He's just ridiculous and sometimes you just want to turn him loose on the common. Tonight the field gate made a weird rattly noise at him and his hysteria over the gate collided in his brain with his desperation to be first in from the field resulting in lots of rearing, bucking, snorting and chasing the mares away from the gate 🙄🙄

Oh, and my non-horsey one is OH 'tidying', I.e. moving things from where I put them to where he thinks they should live, even if I have had the same, perfectly reasonable place for that item for years proceeding his redistribution.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 January 2021)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Threads on either here or FB which are prefixed by "Am I too big for my horse........ ". Really REALLY riles me.
		
Click to expand...

Usually posted by a 9 stone, 5ft 4ish  person with a 14.2,  or a plus size who needs an 18"saddle and is on a 13.2 (the former on here, the latter on faceache)


----------



## Elno (19 January 2021)

tiahatti said:



			I am wrapping birthday gifts at the moment, otherwise I probably wouldn't think of this.  I hate not being able to find the end of the sellotape. There is no end. I've gone round and round trying to find it. Why? Where? Why am I so peeved over this? X
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it the same as with usb sticks. They seem to exist in a 4th dimension 😒


----------



## Pippity (19 January 2021)

Elno said:



			I reckon it the same as with usb sticks. They seem to exist in a 4th dimension 😒
		
Click to expand...

USB cables are easy. They have the USB symbol printed on one side. That side goes upwards, if it's a horizontal port, or to the right if it's a vertical port.

USB sticks are variable. Generally, if they've got something printed on one side, that side goes up/to the right.


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 January 2021)

My horses have duvet days to save the field which is currently under lots of water. I’ve never been anyone’s mummy and I'm not going to start with having horses for chidlren. One of my horses is shod, he wears steel shoes and that is the correct term for his footwear, however the other one is as barefoot as the day he was born. Being called hun, darling, sweetpea or sweetheart by strangers makes me cringe. My mum called me darling and my dad called me love, both were perfectly entitled to do so because they were my parents.


----------



## smolmaus (19 January 2021)

We are Mother and Father to the cats, I prefer a more formal relationship. 

(I started it ironically to amuse the OH and it stuck, oops)


----------



## Caol Ila (19 January 2021)

Horse has a probable abscess, and I was getting irrationally angry at being unable to find the end of the vet wrap. May have thrown roll of vet wrap across stable in fit of rage.


----------



## 9tails (19 January 2021)

Tarragon said:



			I used to ride a bike years ago. I parked it in a road-side bike parking area, and the parking was at a right angle to the camber of the road. When I came back to it, there were bikes parked closely either side and the only way to get the bike out was to walk it backwards, up the camber. Honestly - I really struggled! I nearly had to ask for help... Luckily, I found some hidden strength from somewhere and extricated myself. I think that very often, those of us with shorter legs are happily riding bikes, but only ever just get our toes on the ground when the feet are off the pedals!
		
Click to expand...

You need a cruiser!  I'm not particularly short, but I prefer to sit on a bike that's like an armchair.  I've had a couple of experiences where I've almost overbalanced while stationary or pushing it into position and the strength needed to not only get it upright again but to also ensure that no onlookers can see the struggle is phenomenal!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 January 2021)

Haynet knots in the wrong place are not irrational! I have to train every one of my sharers to do this correctly it’s so annoying if they don’t! 

When I ask sharers to fill up a trug - I mean fill not half fill! 
5kg per net not 4kg or 6kg 

I also cannot stand doing up stuff that you just have to undo again to use. Like velcroing all my brushing boots together individually. My sharer did this the other day 🤬. (Love my sharers really they’re all pretty awesome) Rolling up ropes for no reason. I hang halters from the noseband so I don’t have to do up the headpiece only to undo it again. Pointless.


----------



## HashRouge (19 January 2021)

When I worked as a groom I had a list as long as my arm - top of the list was co-workers who folded and hung top rugs incorrectly when we took them off in the morning! I'm a bit more chilled now!


----------



## DabDab (19 January 2021)

Oh, and because it has just come on the TV. Chris Packham. Particularly when he is joined on screen with his step-daughter and they transition into a weird, awkward double-act.


----------



## D66 (19 January 2021)

Ah, well, if we are getting onto tv...
I loathe the music to the One Show. Did the composer have so little imagination that the only lyric they could dream up was “one”?
Dont bother to tell me to turn it off - I do.


----------



## Lipglosspukka (19 January 2021)

DabDab said:



			Oh, and because it has just come on the TV. Chris Packham. Particularly when he is joined on screen with his step-daughter and they transition into a weird, awkward double-act.
		
Click to expand...

I can relate. The channel is immediately changed when he appears.


----------



## cauda equina (19 January 2021)

People who read the weather forecast on the radio using weird speech patterns eg 'England - aaand - Wales' and saying 'thee' instead of 'the'


----------



## D66 (19 January 2021)

Carol - weather person says “Scotlind”, that annoys me too.


----------



## Lucky Snowball (19 January 2021)

I hate it when people pull hay from a big round bale from the easiest place - usually the top at the front instead of unwrapping it tidily.
Agree with the knot on a haynet.
I hate people feeding my horses over the door.


----------



## DabDab (19 January 2021)

Lucky Snowball said:



			I hate it when people pull hay from a big round bale from the easiest place - usually the top at the front instead of unwrapping it tidily.
Agree with the knot on a haynet.
I hate people feeding my horses over the door.
		
Click to expand...

Ooo yes, or with a big square bale lets a couple of slices fall down and then pull tuffs put of the one on top 😒


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

My most irrational annoyance is probably when I let my horses wander in or out without leading them and they decide they'd like to explore somewhere i don't want them to go 😂

Closely followed by Ludo, every... single... morning.... going into Dezas half of the barn when I open it as if today, by some miracle,  she will have left something that is worth him eating.  Eeeejit!


----------



## scats (20 January 2021)

The wind makes me very annoyed.  It invades your personal space and it makes the shutters on our hay barn rattle so loud you can’t hear yourself think!  Give me rain over wind, any day.


----------



## SOS (20 January 2021)

I thought of some more...
-People who throw the milk out at work because it’s one day past it’s best before but is perfectly fine
-People who let their dogs jump up
-People who have old, lame or footsore horses and lead them across the gravel with the horse wincing every stride but insist barefoot is best for them
-People who judge me for letting my cat sleep on the bed when they sleep next to their crusty, womaniser husband every night
-Waiters who ask ‘are you sure love?’ When I ask for a steak blue-rare


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 January 2021)

D66 said:



			Carol - weather person says “Scotlind”, that annoys me too.
		
Click to expand...

Carol weather person and her huge intake of breath so she can babble incessantly.... arghhhhhhhh


----------



## BBP (20 January 2021)

HashRouge said:



			When I worked as a groom I had a list as long as my arm - top of the list was co-workers who folded and hung top rugs incorrectly when we took them off in the morning! I'm a bit more chilled now!
		
Click to expand...

Same! Now I probably do half the stuff on here that irritates others.


----------



## Lurfy (20 January 2021)

I bought a watch online only to discover the size is very large and more like a wall clock on my wrist.


----------



## milliepops (20 January 2021)

DabDab said:



			Hehe, oh guys, I must confess...

My horses occasionally have duvet days
I call myself 'mum' when referring to all the animals
My horses are definitely barefoot
I leave headcollars tied up when I go out riding...
....and sometimes also leave poo in the wheelbarrow
I've never cut bailing twine by the knot in my life

Hmm...think that's about it.
.
		
Click to expand...

haha i was just reading this thinking, oh dear, i must be very annoying. good job it's only me, myself and I on the yard!  

I'm not "mum" because the mare that foaled last year is henceforth "mummy" forever, but OH is Dad.
the 2 at the yard are currently in their "PJs/Jammies/Jamas" staying in because it's raining  fields go underwater, no point pushing the issue.
I do consider it some kind of serendipity when I can see the baler twine knot to cut next to it, but I won't be turning the bale over looking for it  it's only because i bung the whole thing in for the babies and whisk the string away- it doesn't whisk very well if the knot is getting dragged through the whole bale, haha


----------



## Sprat (20 January 2021)

SOS said:



			-People who judge me for letting my cat sleep on the bed when they sleep next to their crusty, womaniser husband every night
		
Click to expand...

Snort 😂


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 January 2021)

I want to ban the phrase "immaculate condition" from tack classified ads. 95% of the time, the saddle pad or saddle is NOT immaculate and more like "good" or even "fair" do they think people are blind? Or are they really convinced this is what immaculate means?

I even saw a "better than new" because the saddle was already broken in. Saddles don't take much breaking in these days, and this was a French saddle that already has soft leather. Never mind that their were scuffs and marks on it.

I'm about to sell a saddle that I've used for the last 3 years, and it is in great condition (I'm really strict about caring for my tack). I think I'm going to say its been blessed by Jesus Christ himself and and dipped into the Fountain of Youth so no aging or wear.


----------



## windand rain (20 January 2021)

SOS said:



			-People who judge me for letting my cat sleep on the bed when they sleep next to their crusty, womaniser husband every night
		
Click to expand...

Just shows what a poor opinion some have of men On the other hand cats sleep where they want to and are clean dogs are not allowed on beds though


----------



## CanteringCarrot (20 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			Just shows what a poor opinion some have of men On the ther hand cats sleep where they want to
		
Click to expand...

I mean, some people might really be married to a crusty womaniser 🤷‍♀️

And it's the cats world, we're just living in it. You don't let the cat sleep on the bed, the cat allows you to sleep in the bed and be graced by his or her presence. It's a privilege to share a bed with such a regal animal.

My cat sleeps elsewhere...because it's his choice, of course.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 January 2021)

Gingerwitch said:



			Carol weather person and her huge intake of breath so she can babble incessantly.... arghhhhhhhh
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes that breath thing is so distracting and cringy.  
.


----------



## SOS (20 January 2021)

windand rain said:



			Just shows what a poor opinion some have of men On the other hand cats sleep where they want to and are clean dogs are not allowed on beds though
		
Click to expand...

It’s based on someone quite specifically but their distaste of my cat on my bed does make my irrationally annoyed. I don’t hate men, I have my own one who sleeps in the bed, as well as the cat. Dogs are downstairs.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (20 January 2021)

Molly King on Radio 1 annoys me, she is a terrible presenter - very stilted, forced and particularly unfunny.


----------



## Merrymoles (20 January 2021)

Having finally caught up with this thread, I have decided that none of my annoyances are irrational in any shape or form!

I share many of my annoyances with many posters (although have the opposite view on some things) but I only get annoyed about things when I'm right! Got it? I'm right, so it's not irrational!


----------



## zandp (20 January 2021)

Ooh I forgot baling twine, the mess around the hay barn which no one else ever clears up, the yard dogs shitting everywhere and just now the owner of our company who rings in constantly for urgent updates with people just as they go into meetings he knows about.  So the meeting can't happen and


Lipglosspukka said:



			I own a mongrel and her name is Habby Pepper. I guess that's a stupid name.
		
Click to expand...

I meant cavapoo, cavachon etc and not the name of the dog


----------



## Cowpony (20 January 2021)

Kids playing Jenga with the haystack because it's easier to pull a bale out of a lower row than climb up and get one off the top. And the absolute worst - if they can't pull the bale out they just cut the twine and take a few slices instead.

Actually I don't think this one is irrational at all!


----------



## Errin Paddywack (20 January 2021)

Cowpony said:



			Actually I don't think this one is irrational at all!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not irrational, potentially very dangerous, stack could collapse.


----------



## Pmf27 (20 January 2021)

DabDab said:



			Oh, and because it has just come on the TV. Chris Packham. Particularly when he is joined on screen with his step-daughter and they transition into a weird, awkward double-act.
		
Click to expand...

Oh man, I think the time has finally come to say ME TOO. 

I love, love, love Springwatch/Autumnwatch and am passionate about wildlife and conservation (to the point I regularly find myself thinking "what would Packham do?") so I've been denying the truth that lies within, which is that: he's kinda annoying.

Phew. I've said it. Me and my OH sit on the sofa watching SW/AW, both visibly cringing but neither of us dread to say that we find him and Megan to be insufferably annoying.


----------



## Kipper's Dick (20 January 2021)

Clingfilm.   
I've a roll in a drawer that has about 20 'ends' to it, and is really beyond redemption.
I can't bring myself to throw it out.
Annoys the hell out of me every time I see it.

PWTBB (people who treat books badly)
I love my books, they're precious.  Woe betide anyone who creases the pages, puts coffee cups on them (shudder), or falls asleep when reading them and drops them.  OH has come in for a fair bit of grief over the years . . .


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 January 2021)

Books are to be treasured and I never lend mine out. Hardback books which are laid out open face down making the spine creak. Use a bookmark or remember the page you were on.


----------



## Pippity (20 January 2021)

Kipper's Dick said:



			PWTBB (people who treat books badly)
I love my books, they're precious.  Woe betide anyone who creases the pages, puts coffee cups on them (shudder), or falls asleep when reading them and drops them.  OH has come in for a fair bit of grief over the years . . .
		
Click to expand...




Lindylouanne said:



			Books are to be treasured and I never lend mine out. Hardback books which are laid out open face down making the spine creak. Use a bookmark or remember the page you were on.
		
Click to expand...

You'd hate me! I'm firmly on the Books Are To Be Read side of the fence. Before I switched to ebooks, I folded corners, I broke spines, I dropped them in the bath, I left in the car footwell for months...

I do have a few that are precious - complete collection of signed Discworld novels, first trade edition of Seven Pillars of Wisdom, various first edition pony books - but most of the other physical books are wrecks. (Neil Gaiman said my copy of Good Omens was the "most, um, well-read" copy he'd ever seen.)


----------



## windand rain (20 January 2021)

"Lend a book and lose a friend" is a saying i go along with even my 40 year old daughters first books are a little faded but still in as new condition and have been read, by and to, her two younger brothers and my 6 grandchildren I hate to see books abused


----------



## smolmaus (20 January 2021)

Pippity said:



			Neil Gaiman said my copy of Good Omens was the "most, um, well-read" copy he'd ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

😂 Hope he never sees my copy of American Gods, it saved the rest of my books during a flood (by being on the bottom of a pile) and is more than fit for the bin but I can't bring myself to throw it away after such loyal sacrifice.


----------



## Odyssey (20 January 2021)

People who put flash nosebands on the wrong way round, so the end points up instead of down. To me it's so obvious that they're upside down. When I see them I want to take them off and put them on correctly! Don't like seeing them on bridles anyway, even if they are done up correctly - why do most bridles come with the damn things on them!


----------



## milliepops (20 January 2021)

one of the reasons I particularly like second hand books. they are nicely lived in already so someone else can take the blame for battering them. plus those lovely orange penguin ones always smell so amazing. 
Anyway as you were...


----------



## ihatework (20 January 2021)

Porridge. I love it and have it most days.

But why oh why do the remnants stick like super glue and the washing up  make me want to hurl the bowl across the room in rage 🙈😂


----------



## smolmaus (20 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			Porridge. I love it and have it most days.

But why oh why do the remnants stick like super glue and the washing up  make me want to hurl the bowl across the room in rage 🙈😂
		
Click to expand...

Very relatable, but scrambled eggs. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105577845642878976
Time to go reap (scrub the pan so I can use it for lunch)


----------



## Cahill (20 January 2021)

I cannot read this thread as i have just spent 2 days picking baler twine out of the muck heap.


----------



## cauda equina (20 January 2021)

I remember when baler twine really was twine, natural (jute?) stuff that sometimes rotted through on old bales


----------



## Kipper's Dick (20 January 2021)

Pippity said:



			You'd hate me! I'm firmly on the Books Are To Be Read side of the fence. Before I switched to ebooks, I folded corners, I broke spines, I dropped them in the bath, I left in the car footwell for months...

I do have a few that are precious - complete collection of signed Discworld novels, first trade edition of Seven Pillars of Wisdom, various first edition pony books - but most of the other physical books are wrecks. (Neil Gaiman said my copy of Good Omens was the "most, um, well-read" copy he'd ever seen.)
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, Pippity, no!  And no again!   That's gone and put me all about for the rest of the day . . .


----------



## Annagain (20 January 2021)

Kipper's Dick said:



			Clingfilm.  
I've a roll in a drawer that has about 20 'ends' to it, and is really beyond redemption.
I can't bring myself to throw it out.
Annoys the hell out of me every time I see it.

PWTBB (people who treat books badly)
I love my books, they're precious.  Woe betide anyone who creases the pages, puts coffee cups on them (shudder), or falls asleep when reading them and drops them.  OH has come in for a fair bit of grief over the years . . .
		
Click to expand...

Put it in the freezer - the cling film, not the books - it makes it so much easier to deal with. Even if you just do it to sort the ends out and then put it back in the drawer (although it's best to just keep it in the freezer). It's much less sticky when frozen but will defrost in minutes when you need it to stick.


----------



## milliepops (20 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			Put it in the freezer - the cling film, not the books - it makes it so much easier to deal with. Even if you just do it to sort the ends out and then put it back in the drawer (although it's best to just keep it in the freezer). It's much less sticky when frozen but will defrost in minutes when you need it to stick.
		
Click to expand...

good tip!


----------



## little_critter (20 January 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Radio 1 annoys me.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## IrishMilo (20 January 2021)

Tacking up with a saddle that has the numnah still attached to the D rings of the saddle - it's SO much easier to put the numnah and saddle on separately without having to faff around getting it all aligned in the right place!

Badly fitting tack too, especially bridles that are much too tight over the headpiece, or a browband that is so small it's causing the headpiece to dig into the horse's ears.


----------



## lottiepony (20 January 2021)

People who use the word 'lami' instead of laminitis. I think it makes it sounds like a cute little fluffy problem when actually is one of the nastiest diseases out there (IMO)

People who use/have dirty feed stirrers (as in dried on food) 

Muddy over reach boots from turnout. My horse is always in them for turnout, I always every day wash them off inside and out ready to put on clean the next day which leads me on to...

People who put horses in their stables with muddy hooves

I have loads of weird 'isms' that stem from a mild bit of OCD but thankfully my yard pals tolerate me well and actually improve their own habits  and bless them if they ever do my horse for me they do all the little extras lol


----------



## Kipper's Dick (20 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			Put it in the freezer - the cling film, not the books - it makes it so much easier to deal with. Even if you just do it to sort the ends out and then put it back in the drawer (although it's best to just keep it in the freezer). It's much less sticky when frozen but will defrost in minutes when you need it to stick.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Annagain, excellent tip!  It's in the freezer, as we speak.  Did get a strange look from the OH, though.  I can picture it now: " . . . she's been absolutely fine until just recently, and then I saw her put the clingfilm in the freezer . . ."  
Edited to add that he is used to me doing odd things now, bless him!


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 January 2021)

Lottiepony I put my ponies away with muddy feet and wipe them clean when I pick them out. I don’t like washing them constantly because of mud fever and I find they dry much better in the bedding and any residue is then brushed off. I am however with you on the dirty feed stirring implement. It’s just gross. Not sure if it’s already been mentioned but slimy water buckets, even more gross. The amount of people who never ever clean the inside of the buckets before re filling. If you can’t see the slime it’s must be ok then 🙄


----------



## DabDab (20 January 2021)

Odyssey said:



			People who put flash nosebands on the wrong way round, so the end points up instead of down. To me it's so obvious that they're upside down. When I see them I want to take them off and put them on correctly! Don't like seeing them on bridles anyway, even if they are done up correctly - why do most bridles come with the damn things on them!
		
Click to expand...

Have never used a flash on my own horse but back when I was a groom we always did them up like that (on multiple different yards), so you could tuck the loose end into the flash loop and the buckle wasn't under the chin. That was on predominantly Showjumping yards, and now I think about it I doubt a dressage rider would want the buckle on top...meh, I've never found them remotely useful so it is probably something I will never have to worry about again.


----------



## doodle (20 January 2021)

I don’t use a flash but used to and always did it pointing up as dabdab says. It lets the end be tucked away and the buckle not digging in.


----------



## GreyMane (20 January 2021)

I have an irrational dislike of Julia Bradbury on TV. 
Pity because I really miss country walks


----------



## humblepie (20 January 2021)

Late to the thread - not irrational but people who let water buckets overfill or when they wash legs off just let water go everywhere when it is going to freeze overnight


----------



## humblepie (20 January 2021)

DabDab said:



			Have never used a flash on my own horse but back when I was a groom we always did them up like that (on multiple different yards), so you could tuck the loose end into the flash loop and the buckle wasn't under the chin. That was on predominantly Showjumping yards, and now I think about it I doubt a dressage rider would want the buckle on top...meh, I've never found them remotely useful so it is probably something I will never have to worry about again.
		
Click to expand...

I have a lovely photo of my horse's head where the flash is done upwards - that was when he was being ridden by someone who had worked in high level dressage yards.  I always have it pointing downwards.


----------



## cauda equina (20 January 2021)

I can't stand Kate Humble


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 January 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Molly King on Radio 1 annoys me, she is a terrible presenter - very stilted, forced and particularly unfunny.
		
Click to expand...

If were doing radio..... radio 2 the breakfast show And the drive time.... I loved these programmes bug the two girls presenting them now omg their voices go through me I want to scream shut up. So I don't watch the bbc or listen anymore but still have to pay up.....


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 January 2021)

cauda equina said:



			I can't stand Kate Humble
		
Click to expand...

Isn't she smug  !


----------



## DabDab (20 January 2021)

humblepie said:



			I have a lovely photo of my horse's head where the flash is done upwards - that was when he was being ridden by someone who had worked in high level dressage yards.  I always have it pointing downwards.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not just rough ar5e showjumpers then!


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 January 2021)

People leaning on shopping trolleys, cant stand Lee Mac, so unfunny.


----------



## Circe2 (20 January 2021)

Irrationally annoying: Knotty lunge lines, shavings getting immediately stuck to oiled hooves (it’s irrational because it’s too late?), shavings stuck to premtex rugs (resistance is futile), high pitched voices, everything hay net-related, everything hay soaking-related, anything hay-related in general

Rationally annoying: Young children at the yard unsupervised, people who don’t poo pick arenas after themselves, lost shoes, green slobber, loose dogs without recall, general lack of arena etiquette, runny poos stuck in tail/discolouring socks on hind legs/getting into nice newly cleaned hind boots (especially the sheepskin lining..)


----------



## Mule (20 January 2021)

cblover said:



			I’m totally with you with the haynet knots. Plus those who don’t cut bale string at the knot.....annoying! Lol

Have you noticed....people who don’t drive slam car doors! Pet hate of mine.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you were supposed to cut the string at the knot, why is that?


----------



## Mule (20 January 2021)

Scotsbadboy said:



			Thats about it ... apart from the human race. It annoys me greatly there are so many of us and people are still breeding! (apologies to the poster above, i see you are pregnant, lol!)
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 January 2021)

Tarragon said:



			You know, I am not sure if this thread is good for us or not 
I have a feeling that we are all just quietly seething now as we dwell on things that annoy us!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha I know I wake up thinking of what annoys me just so I can come on here and let everyone know!


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 January 2021)

D66 said:



			Ah, well, if we are getting onto tv...
I loathe the music to the One Show. Did the composer have so little imagination that the only lyric they could dream up was “one”?
Dont bother to tell me to turn it off - I do. 

Click to expand...

I actually find myself singing along to it though I bet that is annoying


----------



## humblepie (21 January 2021)

A temporary one as I use the mute button by the current Ariel ad where the voice over person refers to a top as a "T". No, no, no.   Cook book rather than cookery book annoys me as well. PB instead of personal best score.  Medalling as in she won a medal.    Seems to be a theme - I like words, lots of words.


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2021)

Oh, and I also hate the current craze for sea shanties among people who can't tell a spanker from a spinnaker and don't even know what a wellerman is.


----------



## Cowpony (21 January 2021)

What's a wellerman?


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 January 2021)

My eyes popped at spanker and spinnaker...... sounds a bit fetish like xxxx


----------



## Annagain (21 January 2021)

humblepie said:



			A temporary one as I use the mute button by the current Ariel ad where the voice over person refers to a top as a "T". No, no, no.   Cook book rather than cookery book annoys me as well. PB instead of personal best score.  Medalling as in she won a medal.    Seems to be a theme - I like words, lots of words.
		
Click to expand...

The word that gets me is "invite" as a noun. Invite is a verb. Invitation is the noun. Every time I hear / read "an invite" I want to scream. Sadly, it's so common now that if I did, I'd soon lose my voice.


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2021)

Cowpony said:



			What's a wellerman?
		
Click to expand...

A supply ship, usually for whaling vessels, owned by the Weller brothers. It's also the title of a sea shanty that seems to be the current big thing on social media.


----------



## FFAQ (21 January 2021)

Sorry, just realised I have another one. 

Mud.


----------



## Annagain (21 January 2021)

FFAQ said:



			Sorry, just realised I have another one.

Mud.
		
Click to expand...

That's perfectly rational!


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 January 2021)

FFAQ said:



			Sorry, just realised I have another one.

Mud.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with Tiger Feet lol x


----------



## GreyMane (21 January 2021)

Adverts. All of them... did you know it is now legal in this country to advertise on the SKY? 
not Sky TV either 

https://cloudappreciationsociety.org/sign-our-skywriting-petition/


----------



## lottiepony (21 January 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			Lottiepony I put my ponies away with muddy feet and wipe them clean when I pick them out. I don’t like washing them constantly because of mud fever and I find they dry much better in the bedding and any residue is then brushed off. I am however with you on the dirty feed stirring implement. It’s just gross. Not sure if it’s already been mentioned but slimy water buckets, even more gross. The amount of people who never ever clean the inside of the buckets before re filling. If you can’t see the slime it’s must be ok then 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I literally only wash the hooves not the legs, mud on the hair is brushed off once dry - the washing of legs every time is a no no in my book too lol!


----------



## Cowpony (21 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			The word that gets me is "invite" as a noun. Invite is a verb. Invitation is the noun. Every time I hear / read "an invite" I want to scream. Sadly, it's so common now that if I did, I'd soon lose my voice.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't get me started on grammar! I have to keep reminding myself that language is a living, evolving thing and just because somebody wrote down the "rules" in the 19th century doesn't mean we have to abide by them now.  But "of" instead of "have" is one of my pet peeves. As in "He would of...." 

Lots of people would of course pull me up for starting a sentence with "but"


----------



## cblover (21 January 2021)

Mule - so that the string comes off cleanly from the hay and doesn’t take have the bale with it on the knots. It’s not exactly law tho! Lol 

I’ve got another one.....corded phones with a mega twisted cord. Just take one minute to unravel it please....please.....please! Lol


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 January 2021)

Cowpony said:



			Oh don't get me started on grammar! I have to keep reminding myself that language is a living, evolving thing and just because somebody wrote down the "rules" in the 19th century doesn't mean we have to abide by them now.  But "of" instead of "have" is one of my pet peeves. As in "He would of...." 

Lots of people would of course pull me up for starting a sentence with "but" 

Click to expand...

I really should know better because I've heard about that for Swedish, too, about that one shouldn't start sentences with neither But/Men, nor And/Och, and still I catch myself with doing it all the time. 

I've given up, and at best sometimes tries to rewrite sentences so that I won't have like 3 sentences in a row starting with But.


----------



## Sprat (21 January 2021)

Cowpony said:



			But "of" instead of "have" is one of my pet peeves. As in "He would of...." 

Click to expand...

Totally agree, it makes my eyeballs itch.


----------



## cauda equina (21 January 2021)

Well now we're onto language -
People starting sentences with  So

ETA Does The Wellerman remind anyone else of The Lightning Tree?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 January 2021)

My irrational annoyance is the bad timing when cats use the litter box like 5, 15 minutes after that I cleaned it. Why couldn't they've done that just a little earlier, so I would have gotten that cleaned away, too.


----------



## cauda equina (21 January 2021)

Like when you've just poo picked the field, then one of them does droppings right at the far end


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2021)

Or Blue's insistence on having a poo the moment she goes in her stable. Even if she's in there for five minutes while I tack up, she has to claim her territory.


----------



## doodle (21 January 2021)

Pippity said:



			Or Blue's insistence on having a poo the moment she goes in her stable. Even if she's in there for five minutes while I tack up, she has to claim her territory.
		
Click to expand...

That’s reminded me of another one. Robin has a pee every time I make his feed. Even if he really dosnt have to go he will squeeze some out. He is then most annoyed if he has. Ot quite finished when the feed gets to him! The only time he didn’t was when the vet wanted a pee sample!


----------



## Annagain (21 January 2021)

Cowpony said:



			Oh don't get me started on grammar! I have to keep reminding myself that language is a living, evolving thing and just because somebody wrote down the "rules" in the 19th century doesn't mean we have to abide by them now.  But "of" instead of "have" is one of my pet peeves. As in "He would of...." 

Lots of people would of course pull me up for starting a sentence with "but" 

Click to expand...

Not to mention the lack of commas .

"Lots of people would, of course, pull me up for starting a sentence with "but"."

I'm with you on that one. I'd better not get started on grammar or I'll never stop. So many. "Less" and "fewer", "number" and "amount", "different to" rather than "different from" and that's without the awful American "different than". As you say, accepting that language is an evolving thing is not my strong point. "Firstly" and "secondly" really wind me up too - "first" and "second" are already adverbs (as well as adjectives, granted) they don't need the 'ly'. I understand the "common usage makes it correct" argument but I don't like it and it still means that, at some point, it was incorrect so we're just perpetuating a mistake.


----------



## Cowpony (21 January 2021)

Ooh, ooh, just thought of another one!  Thanking you. No, it's thank you. You don't need to tell me that you are thanking me. If you say "thank you" I will know that you are thanking me.


----------



## humblepie (21 January 2021)

Annagain said:



			Not to mention the lack of commas .

"Lots of people would, of course, pull me up for starting a sentence with "but"."

I'm with you on that one. I'd better not get started on grammar or I'll never stop. So many. "Less" and "fewer", "number" and "amount", "different to" rather than "different from" and that's without the awful American "different than". As you say, accepting that language is an evolving thing is not my strong point. "Firstly" and "secondly" really wind me up too - "first" and "second" are already adverbs (as well as adjectives, granted) they don't need the 'ly'. I understand the "common usage makes it correct" argument but I don't like it and it still means that, at some point, it was incorrect so we're just perpetuating a mistake.
		
Click to expand...

The "firstly" is something I always notice as many moons ago I had that pointed out to me by the senior partner in law firm I was working for and it has always stuck with me.   We did have two partners, one liked a staple parallel to the top of the document and the other liked the staple at an angle.  Fun days (they were actually great fun, very busy, quite stressful but lots of fun).


----------



## Pmf27 (21 January 2021)

I don't think this is at all irrational and I've no doubt that anyone who does think so would soon change their tune if they lived in my flat, but: leafblowers.

Unfortunately, my flat is surrounded on all sides by commercial properties - so every day there are landscapers in. Every day there is leaf blowing. Every. Single. Day.

This has been going on for years but pre-lockdown it didn't grate on me quite so much as I wasn't around all day to hear it, but they are so loud and the noise goes right through me. As we are on the top floor and have windows on all sides there is just no escaping it either and double glazing does little to drown it out.

I get woken up at 7am on my days off/weekends by leaf blowing, I get disturbed at work at midday by leaf blowing, my phone calls at 2pm are punctuated by background leaf blowing and it doesn't even stop when it gets dark either. I'd hoped that, now autumn is out of the way and there are no leaves to blow, that the leaf blowing would stop but, alas, I stood at my kitchen window the other day and watched a landscaper just idly LEAFBLOWING A HEDGE. He was just stood there for a good few minutes blowing the hedge, then he checked his watch and did it for another few minutes.

It's honestly sending me potty.


----------



## windand rain (21 January 2021)

Not pulling the saddle cloth into the gullet of the saddle so it's pressed on the spine


----------



## Splash2310 (21 January 2021)

Pony stopping to have a poo just as I’m about to get on, or 30 seconds after I’ve gotten on, so I have to get off an clear it up, then remount


----------



## CanteringCarrot (21 January 2021)

When people ride with their foot/feet too far through the stirrup iron.


----------



## Sealine (21 January 2021)

Animals being referred to and labelled as 'naughty'.   I don't think animals are intentionally naughty. They are either badly trained or simply acting on instinct.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 January 2021)

Sealine said:



			Animals being referred to and labelled as 'naughty'.   I don't think animals are intentionally naughty. They are either badly trained or simply acting on instinct.
		
Click to expand...

Or dying


----------



## windand rain (21 January 2021)

Sealine said:



			Animals being referred to and labelled as 'naughty'.   I don't think animals are intentionally naughty. They are either badly trained or simply acting on instinct.
		
Click to expand...

Or born with the fight instinct stronger than the flight instinct


----------



## little_critter (21 January 2021)

Pmf27 said:



			I don't think this is at all irrational and I've no doubt that anyone who does think so would soon change their tune if they lived in my flat, but: leafblowers.

Unfortunately, my flat is surrounded on all sides by commercial properties - so every day there are landscapers in. Every day there is leaf blowing. Every. Single. Day.

This has been going on for years but pre-lockdown it didn't grate on me quite so much as I wasn't around all day to hear it, but they are so loud and the noise goes right through me. As we are on the top floor and have windows on all sides there is just no escaping it either and double glazing does little to drown it out.

I get woken up at 7am on my days off/weekends by leaf blowing, I get disturbed at work at midday by leaf blowing, my phone calls at 2pm are punctuated by background leaf blowing and it doesn't even stop when it gets dark either. I'd hoped that, now autumn is out of the way and there are no leaves to blow, that the leaf blowing would stop but, alas, I stood at my kitchen window the other day and watched a landscaper just idly LEAFBLOWING A HEDGE. He was just stood there for a good few minutes blowing the hedge, then he checked his watch and did it for another few minutes.

It's honestly sending me potty.
		
Click to expand...

I’m with you. I used to work in an office in an old country house. Our office overlooked the old stable yard. We were driven up the wall by the groundsman leaf blowing stuff around the yard. I’m still over sensitive to leafblowers.


----------



## Fortanedancer (21 January 2021)

silv said:



			People referring to their horses as their "Babies"
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I call my foal my baby 😂


----------



## Pippity (21 January 2021)

little_critter said:



			I’m with you. I used to work in an office in an old country house. Our office overlooked the old stable yard. We were driven up the wall by the groundsman leaf blowing stuff around the yard. I’m still over sensitive to leafblowers.
		
Click to expand...

Someone on my yard uses a leafblower rather than brushing the area in front of their stable. I just.


----------



## Pmf27 (21 January 2021)

little_critter said:



			I’m with you. I used to work in an office in an old country house. Our office overlooked the old stable yard. We were driven up the wall by the groundsman leaf blowing stuff around the yard. I’m still over sensitive to leafblowers.
		
Click to expand...

They are just DREADFUL, aren't they! I don't understand how or why they are so noisy? Or why the sort of people who use them seem to enjoy using them so much that they barely put the bloody things down.


----------



## nikkimariet (21 January 2021)

People assuming having your own yard us a piece of piss. It’s not. It’s bloody hard work. And no YO to slog around after you fixing things ordering hay sorting fields harrowing surfaces etc or tend to your horse if you feel like a lie in. 

The bonus of course is that there’s no people.


----------



## scats (22 January 2021)

People riding in wellies.  Especially muddy ones.
I realise I sound like I’ve got a problem with wellies.

When people ask if I’m going out for ‘a ride’.  I imagine they think it’s all little house on the prairie and I’m cantering through fields with my pigtails bouncing.


----------



## D66 (22 January 2021)

scats said:



			People riding in wellies.  Especially muddy ones.
I realise I sound like I’ve got a problem with wellies.

When people ask if I’m going out for ‘a ride’.  I imagine they think it’s all little house on the prairie and I’m cantering through fields with my pigtails bouncing.
		
Click to expand...

Is this not so? It always was when I rode - I my head anyway.😀


----------



## humblepie (22 January 2021)

Echo leaf blowers. Hate the noise.


----------



## D66 (22 January 2021)

Ditto leaf blowers.
The previous owners of the property next door had gardeners in to tidy the leaves every Friday - they would arrive early and spend a couple of hours blowing the leaves off the paths and drive into the hedges and flower beds then go.
By lunch time the leaves would be back on the paths and drive blown by the wind.
If the gardeners had made an effort to pick up the leaves I dont think id have minded so much.
This is probably not quite irrational.


----------



## Sprat (22 January 2021)

I just thought of another one. People using 'upmost' instead of 'utmost'. It takes all of my energy NOT to correct people; I really don't want to be that person, but it doesn't half wind me up.


----------



## Equine_Dream (22 January 2021)

Children...  and the fact that they seem to gravitate towards me, despite the fact that I am just not a child person. It's like they know!!!


----------



## Steerpike (22 January 2021)

Equine_Dream said:



			Children...  and the fact that they seem to gravitate towards me, despite the fact that I am just not a child person. It's like they know!!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad it doesn't just happen to me! But at the moment it's my sister in law that's irritating and annoying me


----------



## muddybay (22 January 2021)

When people say on adverts a horse never stops/runs out/bucks/spooks every horse has their bad day so don't lie to novice horse owners about it!


----------



## muddybay (22 January 2021)

Also when other riders can't control their horse in the school! I understand in group lessons when you're young but some of these people are liveries!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 January 2021)

nikkimariet said:



			People assuming having your own yard us a piece of piss. It’s not. It’s bloody hard work. And no YO to slog around after you fixing things ordering hay sorting fields harrowing surfaces etc or tend to your horse if you feel like a lie in. 

The bonus of course is that there’s no people.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This. Dead right. I live on-site, and the other night I bedded down (with a hot flask, a good few fleece & turnout rugs, plus the dogs!) in a spare stable as one of the livery's horses had collicked, just in case something happened during the night. I would do this for any of my horses, dogs, or whatever.  I gave the livery regular updates throughout the night - and have only just realised/been told, that she had "switched her phone off" during the night and hadn't received any of my messages ........ yep great. So I wasted my time! I left for my day-job the next morning - coz couldn't wait around any more - and she still hadn't turned up to check on her horse! FFS. That's the very last time ever that I'm putting my bleddi self out!! End of......... am not a happy bunny right now.

Having said this, I didn't do what I did for the owner's benefit; it was actually for the horse. But right now am seeing red, blue, green, and F'ing other colour!! 

Just can't believe how some people are............


----------



## cauda equina (22 January 2021)

How jolly ungrateful!
I've got a lovely Rambo stable rug which the horses don't need anymore, but I've kept it for myself in case I need to camp out for any reason
(Rug, a huge dog bed, a bit of rubber matting and a pillow and I'm sorted)


----------



## PurBee (22 January 2021)

Thought of another, as it happened yesterday twice:

when you find yourself looking at an empty toiletroll or kitchen roll...you’ve got snot running down your face from being outside in freezing temps and desperate for just one square of tissue...and youre looking at a brown empty loo roll!
So youre left to scrabble around looking for replacement, then the battle with the glued on first square starts....oh my!

Grrrrrr

If you end it, replace it....end of!

There’s never been a time in my life when the want of tissue has been a relaxed ‘whenever’ choice!
LOL


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 January 2021)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			^^^^ This. Dead right. I live on-site, and the other night I bedded down (with a hot flask, a good few fleece & turnout rugs, plus the dogs!) in a spare stable as one of the livery's horses had collicked, just in case something happened during the night. I would do this for any of my horses, dogs, or whatever.  I gave the livery regular updates throughout the night - and have only just realised/been told, that she had "switched her phone off" during the night and hadn't received any of my messages ........ yep great. So I wasted my time! I left for my day-job the next morning - coz couldn't wait around any more - and she still hadn't turned up to check on her horse! FFS. That's the very last time ever that I'm putting my bleddi self out!! End of......... am not a happy bunny right now.

Having said this, I didn't do what I did for the owner's benefit; it was actually for the horse. But right now am seeing red, blue, green, and F'ing other colour!!

Just can't believe how some people are............
		
Click to expand...

Please don't, not all us owners are like this. I would have driven from the north pole to get to mine if this was happening and my yard owner would have been thanked profusely and paid xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (23 January 2021)

The woman on the Jane plan....hi I am jane *smug smug and your fat..... let me con you in to signing up to my nutritious meals (taste like crap and you need an egg cup for a dinner plate ) you can buy all this good and loose 80 lbs overnight if you buy 3 months in one go...... argh


----------



## suebou (23 January 2021)

Two times..... what on eart is wrong with TWICE! In most cases obviously.... I really hate two times.....


----------



## Lyle (24 January 2021)

The current craze of calling a baby boy, ‘little man’, making them wear their shirts that say ‘little man’ etc. sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## alexomahony (24 January 2021)

Elno said:



			Oh, oh, oh! I also remembered another!

Pink on geldings. Especially coupled with glittery stuff. (children with ponies allowed though, obviously)
		
Click to expand...

EEK I have pink things on geldings - though usually not from choice, just that it’s normally the colour that’s in the sale 🤣


----------



## Caol Ila (24 January 2021)

I ride in wellies during the winter. Muck boots, actually. Purple ones.

Failure to use apostrophes. How did people not learn how to do this in school? I hate reading stuff where someone puts an apostrophe in a word that's meant to be a plural. Brought the horse's in from the field today. Just....no.

I'm a member of some fish groups, and myself and many other people have small South American catfish called corydoras. It's the Latin name of fish in that family (and there are hundreds of cory species). Whether you are talking about one fish or twenty fish, they are corydoras. But you find people on forums refering to a single one as a corydora. Drives me crazy. You can abbreviate it to cory (or corys if plural). That is acceptable. But corydora is not a word. If you own an animal, you should know its proper name.


----------



## spotty_pony (25 January 2021)

At the minute it's mud splashing up on theor bellies in the field and covering the surcingles and muddy over reach boots from turn out. Completely unavoidable but irrational - I love it when it is frosty!!


----------



## milliepops (25 January 2021)

I thought I was wound up by lots of things but reading this thread... turns out I'm supremely laid back 😆😎


----------



## Jeni the dragon (25 January 2021)

My sister putting the padlock on the tackroom door the wrong way round! I have my key in my hand and without looking, know which way round it is. Except if sis shut the door! Just a very small thing but she does it every time!


----------



## cauda equina (25 January 2021)

My horses pooing in their field shelter
If the weather is foul that's ok; I understand them not wanting to go out, but otherwise it's just lazy


----------



## poacher82 (25 January 2021)

Equine_Dream said:



			Children...  and the fact that they seem to gravitate towards me, despite the fact that I am just not a child person. It's like they know!!!
		
Click to expand...

I find they are very much like cats in that respect!


----------



## Cowpony (25 January 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			My sister putting the padlock on the tackroom door the wrong way round! I have my key in my hand and without looking, know which way round it is. Except if sis shut the door! Just a very small thing but she does it every time!
		
Click to expand...

We have combination locks on the field gates - like big bike locks.  It does wind me up when people put them back upside down so you have to twist your neck round to see what number you are putting in.  Yes, I can read upside down, but not that easy for older eyes without glasses when the numbers are wearing out from use.....


----------



## cindars (25 January 2021)

Back in the day..drives me mad and the get go.


----------



## Schollym (26 January 2021)

RHM said:



			People borrowing things and breaking them. Not owning up to it and instead just hiding broken item in tack room. If I have to replace one more lunge whip I swear to god I will not be responsible for my actions.
Chasing people for money, if I am picking you up something from the feed store bloody well pay for it! I should not have to chase for money in 2020 everyone has internet banking!!! Argh!!!! *feel marginally better now thanks guys 😂
		
Click to expand...

I had somebody on work experience borrow my 11.3 ponys new headcollar and rope to go after a large horse that had escaped and then dropped the headcollar and rope somewhere in the fields!


----------



## Pippity (26 January 2021)

I'm normally really willing to lend people stuff and help them out. Except for one person...

I lent her a numnah. Got down to the yard to discover it lying in the mud. She'd 'left it on my stable door' and it had evidently blown off. Despite walking past it multiple times in the half-hour or so it was lying there, she didn't think to pick it up.

She's asked to borrow multiple items since then, and I always decline.


----------

